# The Restaurant Meal PICS Thread!



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

Sometimes our food pics aren't exactly "everyday food" and sometimes they aren't quite "food porn" - especially if they are restaurant pics. So I thought we needed another pic thread: The Restaurant Meal PICS Thread!

Here are some pics from this past weekend when Derrick (aka "Fish") was visiting.

View attachment 002-Me at Skylark-sm.jpg

After picking him up at the airport, we went to the Skylark Diner for a late breakfast. I got Filet Mignon Benedict.


View attachment 003 filet mignon benedict.jpg

Here's a closeup. The egg was cooked perfectly. (See it running all over the plate? mmmm!) The steak was medium rare. And that's Bernaise Sauce. It was really good. And I LOVED the crispy bits on the home fries.


View attachment 013 12.50 burger.jpg

Friday night we had dinner at his hotel. It was crap. Here is my $12.50 burger which was ordered medium rare and came out beyond well done. The fries were dried out. And the service SUCKED.


View attachment 050-Derrick clams-sm.jpg

Saturday we had lunch at my old favorite restaurant "The Clam Hut". Sadly it is under new ownership and really not the same as in the old days. *sigh*. Here is Derrick with a bucket of steamers.


View attachment 051 steamers.jpg

A closeup of those steamers. Butter on the left, broth on the right.
​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

View attachment 054 Clams Oreganato.jpg

Clams Oreganata - the most delicious bites of the day. Actually...of the weekend! We ordered seconds.


View attachment 059-Me-king crab-sm.jpg

We shared an order of Alaskan King Crab Legs. They were ok. I used to get twin lobsters at the Clam Hut whenever I went - but they said they were "not in season yet". Say what??  


View attachment 060-Derrick King Crabs-sm.jpg

Derrick and the crab legs and our second order of the clams oreganata.


View attachment 057 king crab.jpg

A close up. Yeah, they _look _good. I know. lol​


----------



## toni (May 2, 2007)

OMG SVS we are foodee sisters! I have been wanting to try that filet migon benedict for the last month *drool*. I was suppose to go to the skylark 4 different times and we keep rescheduling it. I checked out the menu and have been dying for that thing ever since. Steak and eggs benedict are my two favorite dishes. This place combined the two, it is ingenious! My friends think its a hip dinner and we need to be dressed up to go:doh: . They think there are going to be a ton of hot guys there and we need to act accordingly. I couldn't care less, I JUST WANT THAT DAMN DISH!!!!!

UGH, I am going there this week, I SWEAR! I don't care who is there or how I look. So how was it? TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2007)

toni said:


> OMG SVS we are foodee sisters! I have been wanting to try that filet migon benedict for the last month *drool*. I was suppose to go to the skylark 4 different times and we keep rescheduling it. I checked out the menu and have been dying for that thing ever since. Steak and eggs benedict are my two favorite dishes. This place combined the two, it is ingenious! My friends think its a hip dinner and we need to be dressed up to go:doh: . They think there are going to be a ton of hot guys there and we need to act accordingly. I couldn't care less, I JUST WANT THAT DAMN DISH!!!!!
> 
> UGH, I am going there this week, I SWEAR! I don't care who is there or how I look. So how was it? TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!!!!



Most of the food there is pretty good! Occasionally there is something that's just so-so. These eggs n steak were really excellent. 

They have a bar there and I know it's a hangout - maybe that's why your friends want to dress up. The restaurant section is totally casual, tho.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2007)

That place was OUTSTANDING!!! I got a different Steak and Eggs dish and some French toast and loved it. However, more than any of the food there, I just about MELTED over their fresh squeezed Orange Juice. If it wasn't, like $3.50 or someting a glass, I would have just had them keep bringing them all day! 

View attachment 001-Derrick Skylark.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (May 2, 2007)

I went to a nyc pizzeria that has received a lot of hype in magazines/papers/foodie websites. It's Difara's/ in Brooklyn. 







First off, the pizza is made by only one person, an octogenarian named Dom. When you go to Difara's, expect a wait. Since, we had to wait about an hour, I bought a square slice, right fresh out of the oven. I loved the sauce and apparently, the square pie sauce differs from the round one. Pieces of pancetta simmer away in it. It has a slightly (almost unoticeable) smokey taste. 







Charring=FLAVOR! The crust is sublime.





After almost an hour, even with our little vorspeiser we were ravenous. We hadn't ate since breakfast (8 am) and walked around a lot. But you never rush the master at his craft. Here is the pie, before we dug in. He grows basil on the window sill and then cuts it on your pie before your eyes. 







more char, more flavor!







The slice removed from the pie. After it's removed from the oven, and the basil is added, fresh pecorino is sprinkled all over. Then he gives a good drizzle of extra virgin olive oil all over the pie. 


Yes, this is the best pizza I ever had. I have a standard (Nunzio's which I was raised on (used to live a few blocks away) but now has been usurped. The pie is expensive at $17 but all the ingredients are top notch. Defintely worth the trip.


----------



## supersoup (May 2, 2007)

that pizza just gave me a foodgasm. i'm going to go find a cig now...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 5, 2007)

the place we went to late dinner at in st louis when everyone was visiting was a dive called Pennies...here is a pic of the pork steak, smoked and yummie....and did i mention...huge???


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> the place we went to late dinner at in st louis when everyone was visiting was a dive called Pennies...here is a pic of the pork steak, smoked and yummie....and did i mention...huge???



ok, that looks devine!!!! What are the sides?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2007)

Late lunch at the Skylark Diner again...

View attachment 5-5-07 skylark scallops.jpg

A scallop appetizer special. These were amazing, but very expensive ($11 for THREE). It's still a _diner_, after all. The scallops were on top of a julienne salad with mango, sweet red peppers, scallions, etc. 


View attachment 5-5-07 skylarkwings.jpg

Asian Chicken Wings with spicy sesame hoisin glaze and julienne vegetable salad (Julienne musta been busy today.  ) The wings themselves were ok - but the sauce - too sweet and sticky. I like my wings just crispy. Big surprise? 


View attachment 5-5-07 skylark bread pudding.jpg

This was warm banana bread pudding with vanilla ice cream, candied walnuts, caramel sauce and crème anglaise. Effing YUM.​


----------



## SocialbFly (May 6, 2007)

that looks soooooo good!!!

the sides were a wonderful home made potato salad and a chunky yummy applesauce....which is of course, manditory with pork...lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> that looks soooooo good!!!
> 
> the sides were a wonderful home made potato salad and a chunky yummy applesauce....which is of course, manditory with pork...lol



ahhh ok! Apple sauce! I like that better than what I thought it was (sauerkraut!)


----------



## SocialbFly (May 6, 2007)

i can totally relate, and while i am a german girl, and love sauerkraut, the thought of that with a pork steak...gag


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2007)

Just seeing the pictures of all that good food- makes me want to visit these places....:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 6, 2007)

I'm officially drooling.


that is all.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 6, 2007)

I have to get here again. I loved this place.




SoVerySoft said:


> Late lunch at the Skylark Diner again...
> 
> View attachment 19471
> 
> ...


----------



## love dubh (May 6, 2007)

Where is the Skylark, SVS? I feel as if I should know this.


As of now, my favorite diners are Six Brothers in Little Falls/Totowa/Montclair(???I haven't an effing clue), and the Menlo Park diner in....Edison?. The Somerset is alright, too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Where is the Skylark, SVS? I feel as if I should know this...



It's on Route 1 (North) just north of Wick Plaza in Edison. Do you know where that is?

p.s. we missed you at Harold's


----------



## MissToodles (May 8, 2007)

My s.o and I went to one of our favorite cheap spots today. El Malecon is a Dominican restaurant, it's without frills or much atmosphere. What it lacks in decor makes up for in food. It's full of flavor, very homey, comfort type food. As with most Carribean food,it's not light. Let's get on with the photos.






They have different specials for every day of the week. Before 4 pm, you get the lunch price which is $6.00 and I still have leftovers to spare. I ordered the beef stew with rice & beans (you have a choice of sweet or starchy plaintains, cassava, french fries or a salad). The beef was extremely tender and I was suprised to find fresh cilantro in my stew. It certainly brightened up a heavy dish. It was well salted, which I find at a lot of restaurants that they fear the salt and bland dishes result from this. 







I also ordered a papaya batido. It's just whole milk & papaya whirled in a blender. It has a slightly sour edge which I enjoy.






Malecon is well known for their pollo al carbon which is just another way of saying rotisserie chicken. I don't know what they herbs or type of marinade they put on it, but the skin is super crisp and the meat, even breast meat, remains moist. My s.o. never strays from this dish. Those two little plastic cups have a cilantro/garlic/oil/vinegar sauce. He can't stand it. His loss is my gain. The sauce (I think it's called aji?) punched up my rice & beans.





We shared dessert. I love tres leche cake. From wikipedia:

A Tres leches cake, or Pastel de Tres leches (literally: "cake of three milks"), is a cake or, rarely, a butter cake, soaked in three kinds of milk: evaporated milk, condensed milk, and either whole milk or cream. Since butter is not often used, tres leches is a very light cake, with many air bubbles. This distinct texture is why, although it is soaked in a mixture of three types of milk, it does not have a soggy consistency.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 8, 2007)

Holy crap, my mouth is totally watering. It all looks GREAT but that chicken.....must.......have............now!!!!!!!


(oh, and the batido too!)


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Holy crap, my mouth is totally watering. It all looks GREAT but that chicken.....must.......have............now!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (oh, and the batido too!)



*This Thread is better than Zagat* :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 

Randi: 
Holy c- is right - you took the words right out of my mouth. And the Batido - probably puts whatever 'Papaya King' can make to shame.... 

Miss Toodles:
I did a search on yahoo- now is this resturant located on B'Way between 175 and 176th in Upper Manhattan?

====================================
El Malecon Restaurant
4141 Broadway (between 175th & 176th Street)
New York, NY 10033 

Tel: 212-727-2775

Business hours:
Mon-Sun Midnight-11:59pm
=====================================


----------



## MissToodles (May 8, 2007)

I go to the one in the Bronx near me, but yep that's their other branch in Washington Heights. It's open 24 hours a day.


----------



## MissToodles (May 9, 2007)

here's a blog link with photos of the Washington Heights Malecon. Forgot to add that to last night's post:

http://offthebroiler.wordpress.com/2006/09/30/nyc-dining-el-malecon/#more-1285


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 9, 2007)

Jilly!

OMG, thanks for posting the pics of the tres leches!!!

The first tres leches I had was when I was showing a friend around Spanish Harlem and we had all the street food we could handle: Corn on a stick slathered with mayo, chili powder and covered in cheese. Jarritos, Tamarind water, Jamaica (Hibiscus) water, tamales, etc.

We stopped at a bakery and we ordered one since we've never had one and we had heard so much about it.

We went into insulin shock!! It was so sweet and SOOOOO GOOOOOD.

Can't go wrong with Dominican in the city. I visit my neighborhood joint at least three times a week.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2007)

Okay, we went out to dinner this week while Jenni was in MA visiting, and went to Samba on Rt 9 in Framingham, MA - Japanese steakhouse and sushi. It was soooo freakin' good. We were all super happy with our dinners and the entire experience, and will definitely be headed back - soon, I hope!! 

First pic is Heather and Jenni, while we were waiting for the "show" to start.
Second is my plate of pork dumplings (thanks to Heather for suggesting them, I gobbled down the whole order and half of another one). 
Third is a super close up of my oh-so-wonderful dumpling. 
Fourth is our chef getting started with our food. Veggies, seafood, meat, chicken, etc. Yum!! 

View attachment P1020395.jpg


View attachment P1020402.jpg


View attachment P1020398.jpg


View attachment P1020404.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2007)

Next up: 

Sable and John with their giant boat of sushi. 
Our tower of onion fire!! woo hoo
Close-up of Sable and John's giant sushi order... so pretty, but I'll skip it, thanks.
My dinner - fillet mignon and chicken, and made to order fried rice. This was one of the best damn meals I've had in months and months. God, so yummy and fresh!! 

View attachment P1020405.jpg


View attachment P1020406.jpg


View attachment P1020408.jpg


View attachment P1020410.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 20, 2007)

Great pics! I wish I liked sushi more. It's so pretty!

I'd dive into your dinner, AM. That looks tasty!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Next up:
> 
> Sable and John with their giant boat of sushi.
> Our tower of onion fire!! woo hoo
> ...



I'm going for the same dinner tomorrow night at a Japanese steak house here in Tulsa..OMG It's so freaking amazing..I can almost taste it..lol

I'll have steak and shrimp..and OMG I'm totally in love with their spicy mustard sauce.

I'll try to remember to take my camera.

Trust me..if I could eat this everyday..I totally would..glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 20, 2007)

:eat2: OMG I :wubu: sushi!! that looks so yum!!:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 21, 2007)

Hey, AM, those pics look DELICIOUS! Is Samba owned by the same people as Benihana (we have Benihana here in the DC area, I think its a national chain)?

I ask because I was just at Benihana the other day, and it looks exactly like your pics! Right down to the hexagon (or whatever) shaped dishes for the dipping sauces!

Just curious! My dinner was delicious, too!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hey, AM, those pics look DELICIOUS! Is Samba owned by the same people as Benihana (we have Benihana here in the DC area, I think its a national chain)?
> 
> I ask because I was just at Benihana the other day, and it looks exactly like your pics! Right down to the hexagon (or whatever) shaped dishes for the dipping sauces!
> 
> Just curious! My dinner was delicious, too!



I've been to hibachi restaurants twice before, and the dishes and overall look have been pretty much the same... so I wouldn't go by that. I "think" it's a private restaurant, since I did a quick Google on it and they didn't even have a website. 

But this was the best I've had.... the others were "eh, ok" but this was just amazingly fresh and wonderful. Can't wait to head back.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2007)

I just can't get excited about sushi.  

I'll have what AnnMarie is having.  Love the dumplings too, but most places around here call them PotStickers.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I just can't get excited about sushi.
> 
> I'll have what AnnMarie is having.  Love the dumplings too, but most places around here call them PotStickers.



They were called [SIZE=-1]Gyoza.  The ones with shrimp were something else, but I don't recall the name. Sh-something? I forget.

ETA: Shumai.... gotta love Google.
[/SIZE]


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 26, 2007)

I got a menu in the mail a few weeks ago for a local restaurant called Megumi. The dishes sounded fresh and interesting (the Chinese dishes, that is. I don't appreciate Japanese cuisine as much).

We went today for lunch which is served until 4 on Saturday! I got an order of shrimp shu mai (not bad) crab rangoon (good) hot and sour soup (excellent) and black pepper beef with vegetable fried rice. I finished it off with creamy sweet mango ice cream. 

The beef dish was delicious, the sauce peppery and the veggies (onion, green and red pepper, fresh mushroom, broccoli) were fresh, crisp and really tasty. The serving plates were lovely. And the decor (walls, artwork) was really pretty. 

I love this place. The food is fresh and well prepared. I am dying to go back to try some of the other things on their menu: crispy duck rolls, szechuan water dumplings, chicken with fresh basil, grand marnier shrimp, crispy whole fish, soft shell crab, coconut chicken, and so much more.

Sorry for the quality of the pics below - I only had my cell phone camera with me.

View attachment hot and sour2.jpg

Hot and Sour Soup


View attachment Shrimp Shu mai2.jpg

Shrimp Shu Mai (I dipped one before I remembered to take a pic!)


View attachment Crab rangoon2.jpg

Crab Rangoon


View attachment black pepper beef2.jpg

Black Pepper Beef (sorry, blurry pic)


View attachment Mango ice cream2.jpg

Mango ice cream​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't mean to be boring, but we went back to the Chinese restaurant again today. This time I brought a real camera.

View attachment egg drop 02.jpg

Egg drop soup


View attachment water dumplings 04.jpg

Incredible pork filled "Szechuan Water Dumplings" with peanut sauce. We dove in before I thought to take a pic. 


View attachment Peppery Chicken 07.jpg

Nancy got Black Pepper Chicken again this week, She loves it. It really is good. The chicken fresh, perfectly cooked and very peppery.


View attachment General Tso 09.jpg

I decided to try their General Tso's Chicken. Very good, perfectly crisp and all white meat, but the sauce was too sweet for me.


View attachment pork fried rice 10.jpg

A closeup of my pork fried rice.​
Another amazing meal. This is our new fave Chinese restaurant in the area. We stopped for dessert - that pic will be in the everyday food pic thread.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all!

Today, a bunch of my friends and I went to a little Casino in Rhode Island...Twin Rivers to celebrate my Bday - Yes, all parties involved are Dimensions Board folks (except my mother, LOL) and we got some DAMN good shots of some DAMN good food at Fado Irish Pub!!! Ann Marie got pictures from her end of the table....but this is what I got from MY End!!!!

http://www.fadoirishpub.com/lincolnpark/menu/food/dinner

There are Several Fado Irish Pubs in around the country, so if there is one in your neck, GO, RUN, get there FAST!

HUGE Portions and GREAT food! Seriously, appetizers are meals - and that is being said by a fattie!!!!!

On to the Food Porn:







This is an APPETIZER - Called Cheese Toasty!!!!! It's a whole grilled cheese sandwich with french fries!!!!!






Another Appetizer, Potato Boxtys - Deep friend potato wedges....with gooey cheese sauce for dipping! To DIE FOR!





Bangers and Mashed....Sausage and gravy with Peas over Mashed Potatos. SuperMishe LOVED it!





Not the best picture, but this is the Chicken Pot Pie. Lots of us had this and it's the BOMB, Ann Marie got more pictures of this Pot Pie, so I'm sure a better view will be available! HUGE Puff pastery on top fo a troth of chicken, gravy, peas, carrots and onions!





Fried Chicken Salad with Manderine Orange Slices





Grilled Rueben Sandwich for Cindy - Yumma Yumma!






A slice of my Birthday cake - White Cake with White Chocolate Mousse filling. The cake was AMAZING looking and the staff took it and then plated it up very pretty for us!


Hope you enjoyed the show!

XOXOXOX

Deeds


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

Deidra, I'm moving you over to the Restaurant Pics thread.... that's where I'll be adding mine when I get them off the camera.


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2007)

Here are some from the yummy place we met for dinner in SF (Great Eastern I think it was called).











I'm not sure what all of it was, but it was all delicious and the company was faboo. Somehow, I didn't get a pic of Jay except in profile.











And I got this one for Santa and Michelle


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2007)

These were from a place near the beach we went to the day after the wedding called Alex's BBQ.

Honey fried chicken:





Some kind of beef salad Cecilia got that looked to die for:





Prime ribs and babybacks:





New York strip and baby backs:





A fine time was had by all!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> ...Today, a bunch of my friends and I went to a little Casino in Rhode Island...Twin Rivers to celebrate my Bday...



Hey! Happy Birthday, Deeds! I didn't know it was your birthday! I would post a pic of a cake for you in the birthday cake thread...but I could never come close to the beauties you've been producing. :bow: 

So please accept my best wishes instead!! Hope it was a great birthday! It sure does look DELISH!!!


----------



## Deidrababe (Jun 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey! Happy Birthday, Deeds! I didn't know it was your birthday! I would post a pic of a cake for you in the birthday cake thread...but I could never come close to the beauties you've been producing. :bow:
> 
> So please accept my best wishes instead!! Hope it was a great birthday! It sure does look DELISH!!!



Awe, thanks Randi!

XOXOXOX

Deeds


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 4, 2007)

Yesterday i went out with friends to celebrate my birthday at a Steak House And the food was so good!!!!! I had a 12oz sirloin steak,baked potato,mixed vegetables,garlic bread,green salad with ranch dressing,crab artichoke spinach dip with toasted pita bread,and bellinis.I forgot to get photos of the garlic bread,salad and bellini's but here are the photos i did get. :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: 

View attachment birthdayetc 039.jpg


View attachment birthdayetc 028.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 4, 2007)

Ooohh yum! I love spinach artichoke dip!


----------



## Deidrababe (Jun 4, 2007)

oooh, I love spinach dip too!

Happy B-day!

Deeds


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Deidrababe for the birthday wishes! And i hope your birthday was great too! Happy Birthday to you also! XO


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> Thanks Deidrababe for the birthday wishes! And i hope your birthday was great too! Happy Birthday to you also! XO



Acccck! I missed your birthday too! And I don't have a good excuse for not posting a cake pic for you (like I did for Deeds).

So, what is your favorite kind of cake?

(And Deeds, come to think of it, I have the perfect cake to post for you)


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats ok SVS!  

My favorite cake of all time is white cake in the middle with peanut butter icing.:smitten: :smitten: 

Take care, Natasha


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great New additions guys. They made me hungry.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Mexican take-out: Two tamales with black beans and rice 

View attachment tamale.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 6, 2007)

Friday said:


> Here are some from the yummy place we met for dinner in SF (Great Eastern I think it was called).



Nice pictures, Friday, I had such a nice time and thanks for posting 'em! (Understandably, the above pic is the one that fills me with pride.)  

I ended up being the one who brought the nine pounds of leftovers home. And I ate ALL of it the next day. :eat1:


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2007)

Santa, if we'd have had a fridge and not been flying out the next day I'd have wrestled you for some of those leftovers. That was some excellent food! Thank whoever the friends were who told you about for me would you?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 7, 2007)

mmmm Indian food at a new restaurant here in town. It's been about 6 years since Chico has had an indian restaurant and boy was it good! We're going back tomorrow for their buffet  :eat2: :eat2: Top dish is Aloo Gobi dinner and bottom is Palaak Paneer dish 

View attachment food.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh My! :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2007)

We're going back in a few minutes for the lunch buffet  mmm. My son is VERY excited


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> We're going back in a few minutes for the lunch buffet  mmm. My son is VERY excited



Megan, is your son vegetarian/vegan, too? Just curious!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2007)

He's a lacto vegetarian. We havent cut the dairy out of his diet yet. We're thinking about it though. My husband was a meat eater but became a vegetarian when he married me out of respect for me. (not at my request but his own decision) My son's only 4 and he really likes his yogurt and string cheese.

My meal wasnt vegan today. I had vegetable Korma which is a creamy veggie dish but it was worth slipping off the wagon!


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 8, 2007)

Megan, that looked so good. I am quite a good vegetarian, but cheese and icecream own me, so they won't let me be a vegan.


----------



## Tina (Jun 11, 2007)

Friday said:


> Here are some from the yummy place we met for dinner in SF (Great Eastern I think it was called).



I had no idea this thread was here! I just posted one about the meetup here.

Here's some I took:

They started us out with wonton soup, very quickly followed up by ribs and eggroll. The food was delicious, and they staggerred the delivery of it so that it seemed it was almost constantly being served. Just the way I like it!




Like Friday, I don't remember what it all was, but it was all danged good -- from the duck with the to-die-for crispy skin...




To the dish with the lovely cashews, chicken and veggies. Santa picked a great place! Glad you enjoyed it all the next day, too, Santa. 




Those white things with the duck were dumpling kinda things that you're supposed to put that brown sauce on, and the duck. It was all so good, and filling. And yet somehow we still had room for gellato!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Nice pictures, Friday, I had such a nice time and thanks for posting 'em! (Understandably, the above pic is the one that fills me with pride.)
> 
> I ended up being the one who brought the nine pounds of leftovers home. And I ate ALL of it the next day. :eat1:



What ARE those things?  Im really quite scared of them. they look like monster sized mussels, that are having steam fired at them to .. incubate them for.. some terrible reason


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2007)

Ha ha ha. They are geoducks Ruby (pronounced gooey ducks) and they are large clams that grow on the beaches of the Pacific Northwest. They were actually live in a large tank at the restaurant along with tanks of lobsters, fish and other briney critters awaiting hungry diners at the restaurant. They mostly only grind the neck (the penis-y part) for chowders and the like because it's pretty tough. The body is supposed to be tender and delicious but I can't quite get past the neck.


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, most of the guys stood there looking at the tank, likely fascinated... Those things creep me out!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> Ha ha ha. They are geoducks Ruby (pronounced gooey ducks) and they are large clams that grow on the beaches of the Pacific Northwest. They were actually live in a large tank at the restaurant along with tanks of lobsters, fish and other briney critters awaiting hungry diners at the restaurant. They mostly only grind the neck (the penis-y part) for chowders and the like because it's pretty tough. The body is supposed to be tender and delicious but I can't quite get past the neck.



Thankyou so much Friday, for explaining about these geoducks. I have never even heard of these before! I have just spent an hour googling geoduck information and now would rather like to try some sashimi style! I think Id rather have the tender body part than the tough ground penisy bit!


----------



## twinklebelle (Jul 8, 2007)

We were in Atlanta this past weekend and had lunch Sunday at the Marietta Diner. Those people believe in portions.  Sorry this is so out of focus. (I suck at photography..lol) I took a bite (or three) before I thought to take a picture. 'Twas yummy!







This is their Chicken San Francisco. I wasn't too sure about the flavor combo, but it worked. It's two large chicken breasts stuffed with crab, covered in grilled asparagus and melted mozzarella. The grilled veggies and crab stuffed mushroom (huge mushroom) were fabu. 

And for dessert........
















Heavenly White Chocolate Raspberry Mousse Cake. This was soooo good! And huge....did I mention these people believe in portions?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

One of my favorite things about the NAAFA Convention is staying an extra day, and socializing with the others who do the same. It is such a nice relaxed atmosphere, and a good chance to spend quality time with folks.

On Sunday night a bunch of us went to a seafood restaurant called Nick's Fishmarket. I think the general consensus was very favorable. I am pickier than most, and found it to be..."eh". 

Here's _most_ of the gang, I've edited out the most elusive of us 





Back row: Patty, Jay (Mango), Lisa. Front: Me, Vic and...?? 

And here's what we ate.

*Appetizers*





Clams Casino - pretty good actually. For me, the best bite of the night. Elusive, errr...I mean Evil Princess and I shared these.






Vic got the crabcake but he shared with us!






Mango got Oysters Rockefeller (that's hollandaise sauce and spinach)






Closeup of the 'feller






Lobster Bisque. I didn't love it. That's a crouton, not lobster floating there.






Here is Patty's salad with shrimp.​
Entrees are next...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

*Entrees*





Both Vic and Lisa got the salmon. It looked great and I tasted it - not bad!






EP got the abalone. Again, a taste revealed that it was pretty good!






At first they told us there were only 2 Maine lobsters left. After some negotiation, we concluded that Mango should have one (since Maine lobster is a novelty for him) and I should have the other (we all know why). However, they came back and said they made a mistake. There was only 1. Since I can get Maine lobster more readily than he can, I thought Mango should have the lobster. He got his roasted with corn and...um...stuff. Sorry but this looks yukky to me. I am a purist! btw, it was a 2.5 lb lobster. 






I got the Alaskan King Crab and I added an Australian lobster tail to the plate (I thought it was appropriate!). The crab was pretty bad, and the tail was so so. That's garlic mashed potatoes, if I recall correctly.






Here is a close up of the tail. Looks good, I know!

We didn't get a pic of Patty's Seafood Mixed Grill. It looked great.​
Next...dessert!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

*Dessert*​
Hoooooray for Patty. When we had the lobster issue (when they were wrong about having 2 left) Patty said "So you'll comp us dessert to make up for it, right?" She was teasing (mostly) but...

After dinner they told us they had put together something special for us!






Four lovely desserts for us to share.






Assorted cookies and strawberries.






A blueberry mousse bomb - that's a white chocolate crown.






I think this was a mocha bomb. It was the best of the bunch. The bowl was made of sugar, and the ice cream was white chocolate ice cream. Very yummy. They gave us 2 of these!






A close-up.​
The waitstaff was a hoot, and a fun time was had by all! Thanks to EP for contributing some of the above pics!


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2007)

Man, I need to start making crab cakes at home. Anyone got a good basic starter recipe?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 30, 2007)

Er.. Me too. I'm a land lubber and don't have much experience with seafood.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> Man, I need to start making crab cakes at home. Anyone got a good basic starter recipe?




This makes an absolutely HUGE portion of crab cakes, you can make 12 normal sized ones or 6 huge ones. Its yummy.


3 lbs fresh lump crabmeat (or an equal amount of canned lump crabmeat) 
1/2 c sour cream 
3 tbsp oats (regular or quick-cooking) 
3 tbsp bread crumbs (I use seasoned) 
1 1/2 tsp Old Bay Seasoning 
1 tsp dried oregano or ¼ cup fresh oregano
1/2 tsp ground black pepper 
2 tsp extra-virgin olive oil
1 large or 2 small garlic cloves, minced really really fine (or grate them)
Couple of scallions  chopped really fine


Preheat oven to 400.

In a bowl, combine the crabmeat, sour cream, oats, breadcrumbs, mustard, old bay, oregano and pepper. Fold them all together, being careful not to smoosh your crabmeat. 

Form your crab cakes to whatever size you want.. I usually make 12 1 thick cakes. Heat your oil in a large OVEN PROOF skillet. Saute cakes 2-3 mins a side until golden brown and delicious. Then pop em in the oven for 20 mins until cooked through.


(I got this recipe from Robin Miller on the Food network, but she doesnt put garlic or scallions in hers, and she puts Dijon mustard.. I dont like it so its her recipe but I doctored it to my tastes. I like it my way better.)



Melina


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG SVS, that all looks great!! I can't rep you again yet, I tried!! I havent tasted most of those things before but just by looking Id have gone for the Clams Casino, the Abalone (with an Australian Lobster tail if thats allowed!) and the blueberry bombe since I've never had a blue dessert and it looks so Star Trekky! What was bad about your Alaskan King Crab and did you only get those two long leggish looking bits?

Any time I see a thread like this I HAVE to choose what I would have, I even do it any time I look at menus even online! Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 30, 2007)

twinklebelle said:


> We were in Atlanta this past weekend and had lunch Sunday at the Marietta Diner. Those people believe in portions.  Sorry this is so out of focus. (I suck at photography..lol) I took a bite (or three) before I thought to take a picture. 'Twas yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG TWO chicken breasts?? That portion looks giganticus. Did you actually manage to eat it all? Well done if you did! And that cake , mmmm! Did it really have a raspberry flavour and is that pureed raspberry on the outside edge? We don't really have cakes like that here, it looks yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> This makes an absolutely HUGE portion of crab cakes, you can make 12 normal sized ones or 6 huge ones. Its yummy.
> 
> 
> 3 lbs fresh lump crabmeat (or an equal amount of canned lump crabmeat)
> ...



Wow, Melina, that sounds really good! I wish I had 3 pounds of fresh crabmeat! I do have a can of really good stuff in the fridge, so maybe I will make a smaller batch..sooo tempted!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG SVS, that all looks great!! I can't rep you again yet, I tried!! I havent tasted most of those things before but just by looking Id have gone for the Clams Casino, the Abalone (with an Australian Lobster tail if thats allowed!) and the blueberry bombe since I've never had a blue dessert and it looks so Star Trekky! What was bad about your Alaskan King Crab and did you only get those two long leggish looking bits?
> 
> Any time I see a thread like this I HAVE to choose what I would have, I even do it any time I look at menus even online! Does anyone else do this?



I love that you do that. I do it with menus! I do so love little games like that. (and yes, you could add the Australian tail to any entree).

And about my dinner - there were 3 crab legs, and they tasted freezer-old and fishy  The tail was ok, a little chewy. The crab would have been $50 for a portion so I opted for a "half portion" which was $25 and to add the tail...another $25! So it wasn't cheap. I still am shaking my head at the $25 tiny tail. lol At least the crab came with bread and veggies and potatoes for that $25.

I know, I should just shut up about the price. And if everything had been delicious? I wouldn't have given it a thought.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 30, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> This makes an absolutely HUGE portion of crab cakes, you can make 12 normal sized ones or 6 huge ones. Its yummy.
> 
> 
> 3 lbs fresh lump crabmeat (or an equal amount of canned lump crabmeat)
> ...




Aha! I knew there's be some Old Bay in that recipe.


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Randi and EP,
Thanks for sharing the foodee pics from Nick's Fishmarket. Thanks for the link to the restaurant, too. You take some really great photography of food. The close-ups of the mocha and mouse bombs looked so real...like I could reach through the screen and take a bite. You are right, the mocha bomb was the best. My tastebuds are having a flashback. Yummmm. 
BTW, that pic of Mango's dish is kinda scarey. I was sitting there and kept looking at his plate and trying to figure out what the heck was what. They threw in the kitchen sink on that one. LOL
Thanks again,
Lisa


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 31, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, Melina, that sounds really good! I wish I had 3 pounds of fresh crabmeat! I do have a can of really good stuff in the fridge, so maybe I will make a smaller batch..sooo tempted!



SVS you could SO make this recipe smaller!! What I would do.. take your crab meat, throw it in a bowl, and add stuff until it looks cake-like. That's the best part about cooking (as opposed to baking) .. its more fun to experiment and NOT measure!!  Just go easy on the salt, easy on the old bay, and I'm 99.9% sure you'll come out with awesome crab cakes.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 1, 2007)

This was a pretty good dessert.  

View attachment dessert.jpg


----------



## Tina (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, that one slays me, Conrad, as I am a sucker for ice cream and sorbet. A description of what they are, please -- you can't just hit and run.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 1, 2007)

And what was the candle for?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love that you do that. I do it with menus! I do so love little games like that. (and yes, you could add the Australian tail to any entree).
> 
> And about my dinner - there were 3 crab legs, and they tasted freezer-old and fishy  The tail was ok, a little chewy. The crab would have been $50 for a portion so I opted for a "half portion" which was $25 and to add the tail...another $25! So it wasn't cheap. I still am shaking my head at the $25 tiny tail. lol At least the crab came with bread and veggies and potatoes for that $25.
> 
> I know, I should just shut up about the price. And if everything had been delicious? I wouldn't have given it a thought.



Aww that's bad about your crab legs, I HATE that freezer-old taint on food. Did you tell them that? I would have  And wow American restaurants are MUCH cheaper than British ones, but $25 for ONE little lobster tail seems extreme!! Very glad that I'm not the only one who chooses my food selection from menus even online, although even if I was I'd still do it!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 7, 2007)

Last week in Louisiana...the place, from the outside, just appeared to be a sort of hole in the wall...but man oh man, did it have good eats! 

The first pic is what Babe ordered - fried gulf shrimp with green beans and mashed taters.

And the second is what her PawPaw ordered - whole catfish, fried corn, and such. 

I didn't (but I should have) take pics of my meal...I was too busy eating it.  I had catfish fillets, rice and gravy, hush puppies, a baked sweet potato and fried corn on the cob...HEAVENLY! 

View attachment phprF3XIkPM.jpg


View attachment phpvexvEjPM.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Last week in Louisiana...the place, from the outside, just appeared to be a sort of hole in the wall...but man oh man, did it have good eats!
> 
> The first pic is what Babe ordered - fried gulf shrimp with green beans and mashed taters.
> 
> ...




oooh that shrimp and that lovely fried corn cob... they look amazing!


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 26, 2007)

My friend Barb lives in the boonies of upstate NY. She and her daughter visited me this weekend. We had a blast and I took them to the Cheesecake Factory for Dinner on Saturday night. I managed to convince them to let me take pics of our dishes with my cell phone.

Barb had the:
CRUSTED CHICKEN ROMANO (1st pic)
Breast of Chicken Coated with a Romano and Parmesan Cheese Crust. 
Served with Pasta in a Light Tomato Sauce

Her daughter Cassidy had the:
CRABCAKE SANDWICH (2nd pic)
Fresh Crabcakes, Lettuce, Tomato and Tartar Sauce on Our Brioche Bun. Served with French Fries

I had the:
FETTUCINI WITH CHICKEN AND SUN-DRIED TOMATOES (3rd pic)
With a Garlic-Parmesan Cream Sauce

Cass also ordered a beautiful tropical fruit drink! (last pic)

Oh - and of course - we ordered cheesecakes - but I forgot to take pics! :doh: The best part!! LOL! We got these:

ADAM'S PEANUT BUTTER CUP FUDGE RIPPLE 
Creamy Cheesecake Swirled with Caramel, Peanut Butter, Butterfingers® and Reeses Peanut Butter Cups®

CHERRY 
A Classic! The Original Topped with Cherry Preserves

CARAMEL PECAN TURTLE 
Pecan Brownie and Caramel Fudge Swirl Cheesecake, Topped with Caramel Turtle Pecans and Chocolate 

View attachment Pasta.jpg


View attachment crab.jpg


View attachment Fettucini.jpg


View attachment Cass 1.jpg


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2007)

*I just posted some food pics from a recent Dims gathering at Harrold's in Lyndhurst, New Jersey. 

The desserts are yooooge!!  

You can find them in this thread here.


 *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 23, 2007)

I know this is going to be SO boring (my same old pics!).....but I just have to document when I have lobster. I guess it's a good thing I don't live in Maine. 

This is the same restaurant I went to with EvilPrincess, but my 3 lb lobster was a little bitter tasting that time. I've been craving a sweet lobster and finally got the chance to go back today with a friend who likes seafood and was itching to go out to dinner tonight.






The waiter warned me that the steamers were a little sandy, but I had it in my head that I MUST have steamers, so I took a chance. They were fine, really - only 2 or 3 were a little sandy (after their bath in the broth).






Steamers and me








This is my friend's manhattan clam chowder. I tasted a little, it was really good.






My 2 pound lobster with her tail curled under.

The bitter lobster in October was male, and I'd heard that females are sweeter (altho if you google it you'll see that those selling lobsters deny that - probably so they don't start getting requests for females.) So I ordered a 3lb female, but they didn't have any. So I ended up with a 2 pounder, which was fine.







I uncurled her tail, to show her length. She's quite petite. Yes, I am getting so spoiled! And I don't know how that wayward broccoli found its way to the butter. But I did give it a dunk, out of kindness. And then I ate it.






I feel bad that I don't remember the description of my friend's dish, but it was tuna with a wonderful crust and lots off good stuff on it. Doesn't that make you want to order it?






Another shot of the tuna.






I like ice cream after lobster, so I ordered the peach melba. It had warm, marinated peaches, french vanilla ice cream, raspberry sauce and whipped cream. Yum.

A lovely meal, really.​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I know this is going to be SO boring (my same old pics!).....but I just have to document when I have lobster. I guess it's a good thing I don't live in Maine.
> 
> This is the same restaurant I went to with EvilPrincess, but my 3 lb lobster was a little bitter tasting that time. I've been craving a sweet lobster and finally got the chance to go back today with a friend who likes seafood and was itching to go out to dinner tonight.
> 
> ...



Randi,

I never tire of your pictures of lobster, or any food for that matter. If anything it makes me a little more jealous of the fine food you are eating. But please keep posting pics :happy:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ahhh ok! Apple sauce! I like that better than what I thought it was (sauerkraut!)



Have you ever eaten Bavarian kraut with apple chunks cooked into it?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 24, 2007)

Randi, girl..............you and I need to go out for some lobster the next NAAFA convention we both attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YUM!
Hugs, Kara:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Have you ever eaten Bavarian kraut with apple chunks cooked into it?



No, but it sounds pretty good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 24, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Randi, girl..............you and I need to go out for some lobster the next NAAFA convention we both attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YUM!
> Hugs, Kara:eat2:



If it's in LA...I dunno. I think we can do better than lobster. If it's in Boston - you're on!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 24, 2007)

I am no animal rights activist, but I always get sad when I see a lobster on a plate. Growing up on Cape Cod, I had many lobster friends. They are sweet little insects of the sea, and when I think of how they are killed... 

That being said, the peach melba looks SO good. I wish I could find a place around here that had it.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> No, but it sounds pretty good!



I have a personal recipe--if kraut tastes "sour", in my opinion, it has been prepared incorrectly. It should be sweet and sour and mildly spiced.


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> If it's in LA...I dunno. I think we can do better than lobster. If it's in Boston - you're on!



Better than lobster? Blasphemy.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Lobsters are usually cooked alive...many people think they die instantly, but this is not the case. They go through a LOT of pain before they eventually pass on.

Source: http://environment.independent.co.uk/article1160977.ece
_
"The treatment of lobsters is of particular concern as they are typically cooked alive in boiling water. The animals struggle violently during this process. Crabs and lobsters can also suffer during transportation and storage in overcrowded conditions, with lobsters often having their claws bound together with plastic bands. Many lobsters get open wounds and injuries between capture at sea and arrival at the processing plant."_


also..._"The controversy about keeping lobsters idling for months in tanks in supermarkets or restaurants goes claw in claw with the debate about the appropriate way to kill the creature should you decide to eat one."_

Not trying to ruin your love for lobsters, Randi!
I just feel sorry for the lobsters thats all (now laugh it up)


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Lobsters are usually cooked alive...many people think they die instantly, but this is not the case. They go through a LOT of pain before they eventually pass on.
> 
> Source: http://environment.independent.co.uk/article1160977.ece
> _
> ...





Some people don't realize that all things we eat are killed, even stalks of broccoli. Unless you live off milk products, seeds, and nuts, you're eating living things that die enroute to your mouth!

I don't know what sort of nerve endings plants have when they are cut, but they supposedly have them. 

I could go into fine detail about how chickens, pigs, and cattle are killed enroute to your table, but I won't.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Some people don't realize that all things we eat are killed, even stalks of broccoli. Unless you live off milk products, seeds, and nuts, you're eating living things that die enroute to your mouth!
> 
> I don't know what sort of nerve endings plants have when they are cut, but they supposedly have them.
> 
> I could go into fine detail about how chickens, pigs, and cattle are killed enroute to your table, but I won't.



That's it! I'm NEVER eating again!! Wait...what am I thinking?? Bring it on! Just don't go into detail on how it was killed! :bow:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Lobsters are usually cooked alive...many people think they die instantly, but this is not the case. They go through a LOT of pain before they eventually pass on.
> 
> Source: http://environment.independent.co.uk/article1160977.ece
> _
> ...



Imagine being thrown into a pot of boiling water...I would say that it would be pretty painful!  Poor little fellas!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Some people don't realize that all things we eat are killed, even stalks of broccoli. Unless you live off milk products, seeds, and nuts, you're eating living things that die enroute to your mouth!
> 
> I don't know what sort of nerve endings plants have when they are cut, but they supposedly have them.
> 
> I could go into fine detail about how chickens, pigs, and cattle are killed enroute to your table, but I won't.




Plants do not have a central nervous system so there is no pain involved.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 13, 2008)

**bumpity bump BUMP**

(this thread is an all time favorite of mine!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2008)

TearInYourHand said:


> **bumpity bump BUMP**
> 
> (this thread is an all time favorite of mine!)



aww jeez...shaming me into it. I have some pics from my trip to New England a month ago...ok ok I will get them together and post some.

(unfortunately they will be boring. Lobster and clams and chowder. Tho' a few other things as well.)

Anyone else hoarding any?


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 15, 2008)

Randi! Your seafood pics are never boring!!!!! I can't wait


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are a few from my trip to San Diego a couple weeks ago

The first is of a fish taco dinner that I ordered for lunch the first day I was there...everything was so fresh and yummy! 

Second is of a vegetarian meal my friend had (she's actually vegan). It had black beans, tofu and something else.

Third is of what she had as an appetizer one night -- vegetarian rolls with tofu and other veggies. It was served with a thai peanut sauce...I tried it and it wasn't bad.

Fourth is my appetizer -- shrimp dumplings w/ a ginger soy sauce. They are my fave.  What I didn't take pics of was my lychee martini and the pad thai - both were excellent!

And lastly, fluffy, buttery pancakes on a Sunday at one of the most perfect cafes on the west coast. 

View attachment php0gWi1tPM.jpg


View attachment php5JAudKPM.jpg


View attachment phpKxtXN3PM.jpg


View attachment phpU0a1qlPM.jpg


View attachment php9rohHPPM.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 17, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I went to a nyc pizzeria that has received a lot of hype in magazines/papers/foodie websites. It's Difara's/ in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks ridiculously delicious.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 18, 2008)

A great Chinese restaurant re-opened in our neighborhood and my hubby took me for dinner tonight :wubu: We had crab rangoon, steamed dumplings, moo shu pork, and cold sesame noodles. It was DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sesame noodles sesame noodlesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 18, 2008)

Crap. Now I MUST get chinese food for lunch tomorrow. That looks SO good, Goof!!


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 19, 2008)

so there is this place called Hapa in downtown Denver and Boulder CO.
I had only had east coast sushi, which was really mostly frills and chills *lotsa lettuce/rice/seaweeds and always served cold*

My boyfriend took me there the first time I had ever gone to visit him.There is this thing called The Multiple Orgasm Roll, because all the rolls have trendy foodee names like that.*it seriously is like sex in your mouth.*

It has cream cheese, crab, and is then fried and has another smokey sauce and a tangy one over it. It is very decadent and every bite you taste sweet, hot, sour, mild, or have different sensations- like crunchy, warm, cool, soft.

It is the best roll I have ever had. And it is about 13 bucks a roll, after 2 your stuffed.

I didnt get to go on this trip. 
But... there is also a Cheeto Roll *has crab in it too, but not fried with flying fish roe on top to give it the orange color, and Kobe beef kabobs with asparagus!*:eat2:
they have the best Sake too... its this wonderful jasmine and vanilla taste, like warm refreshment then sweet sugar cookies and finalizes with a soft flowery smell that hits your nose.
















they have a website... someone sponsor a franchise down the street please.
http://www.hapasushi.com/


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 21, 2008)

ok, I've procrastinated long enough! Here are some pics from a trip I took to Maine and Massachusetts with my friend, Linda. I realize that all lobsters and clams look the same, but I just HAVE to take pics anyhow. Hopefully there is enough variation here to keep it a little interesting to anyone besides ME. 





The first chowder of the trip was in Gloucester, MA. Pretty good! (I think future soup pics should include the spoon filled with soupy goodness hovering above the bowl.)






And the first lobster was there as well. 






Linda took this pic from her perspective. A handsome specimen, don't you think?? 
I played around with this pic in Photoshop and started a new thread on "special effect food pics".






I got a lobster roll in Rockport, MA. Possibly one of the best options for people who don't like to deal with the whole critter. (I am not one of those people!)







I thought it was important to have a New England dessert while in New England. Indian Pudding - a baked custard with milk, butter, molasses, eggs, spices and cornmeal, served with a dab of vanilla ice cream. Bleh. Boring, tasteless mush. I supposed made well it would be delicious - it sounded good to me!







Here I am, in Maine, in my glory. I do love me some clams! But what's up with that see-through lobster bib? Looks stupid.






These, my foodie friends, were the best clams ever. PERFECT. Truly. Exactly how clams should taste. Sweet. Delicious. We went back the next day and I ordered them again, and they were okay...but not perfect like these. It's the luck of the draw. I am curious - is there anyone who finds clams appealing, or am I the only one here??







I was ready for a steak as the trip was winding down. Here is surf and turf - filet mignon with lobster and other crap on top. I didn't eat the other crap, in fact, it looked pretty gross. But the lobster was great and the steak was cooked perfectly (see next pic...)






Perfect medium rare.






A final bowl of chowder. Pretty damn good!​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 21, 2008)

Randi, I just love your posts. The pics are drool worthy and descriptions to match. I never tire of your meal postings. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 23, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Randi, I just love your posts. The pics are drool worthy and descriptions to match. I never tire of your meal postings. :eat2:



Yes, what Valentine says! Im too tired just now to wax lyrical, but your pics ALWAYS make me so happy!

Also, Ash, Goof and Thatgirl, great pics!!!

Amatrix, oh my GOD! If I could have a meal before I die, Id have the food on those photos, they look absolutely stunning!!! Im so jealous of you! lol. Rep coming up for you all!


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2008)

She's making me hungry! How, when I ate too much dinner is beyond me but she is. Damn Randi. Oh yeah, and I love clams.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 23, 2008)

I love clams, can I ask where in Maine you got them, we're going up next week for a couple of days...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 23, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I love clams, can I ask where in Maine you got them, we're going up next week for a couple of days...



Denise, we were in Ogunquit and we went to a place called the Lobster Pound in Cape Neddick on Shore Road. There is a Lobster Pound on Route 1 in Ogunquit - a big place - but that's not where we went.

I really think you can find clams at just about any of the seafood places up there. 

I LOVE Maine. I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 25, 2008)

I finally figured out how to get the pics from my camera to my laptop (broken desktop  )

Here are the only two food pics my travel companions let me take while on our Mall of America vacation. They just don't get the whole foodie thing and are embarrased when the camera comes out! LOL!

This was from the Bubba Gump Shrimp Company. The first is my sisters stack o' onion rings and a peek of her chicken wings. The second is my baked shrimp stuffed with crab and jasmine rice with a side of garlic bread. It was yummy! 

View attachment SUC50026.JPG


View attachment SUC50027.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh WOW! Those onion rings look soooooo good. I would definitely eat that whole stack.:eat2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 26, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, I've procrastinated long enough! Here are some pics from a trip I took to Maine and Massachusetts with my friend, Linda. I realize that all lobsters and clams look the same, but I just HAVE to take pics anyhow. Hopefully there is enough variation here to keep it a little interesting to anyone besides ME.



*DROOL* Holy crap, this all looks so amazing!!!!!! I love me some shellfish, especially steamers and lobster. Wouldn't be summer without them! I'm going out to Montauk with the family in a few weeks and we're going to do a big clam bake. So excited! 

Actually, are you a fan of cherrystones at all, or just little necks? I love the sweet flavor of cherrystone clams!!!


----------



## toni (Jun 26, 2008)

That looks soooooooooooo good. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 26, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I finally figured out how to get the pics from my camera to my laptop (broken desktop  )
> 
> Here are the only two food pics my travel companions let me take while on our Mall of America vacation. They just don't get the whole foodie thing and are embarrased when the camera comes out! LOL!
> 
> This was from the Bubba Gump Shrimp Company. The first is my sisters stack o' onion rings and a peek of her chicken wings. The second is my baked shrimp stuffed with crab and jasmine rice with a side of garlic bread. It was yummy!



ummm...yummm! Really...looks incredible! And I know about people being embarrassed when the camera comes out. I know a few of my friends really hate it. lol






sweet&fat said:


> *DROOL* Holy crap, this all looks so amazing!!!!!! I love me some shellfish, especially steamers and lobster. Wouldn't be summer without them! I'm going out to Montauk with the family in a few weeks and we're going to do a big clam bake. So excited!
> 
> Actually, are you a fan of cherrystones at all, or just little necks? I love the sweet flavor of cherrystone clams!!!



The ones I love are ipswich, but they are also called "steamers" "softshells" or "whole belly". But I don't think they are technically littlenecks. I think people call them littlenecks because of that long foot, which looks like a neck!

Yes, I do like cherrystones, littlenecks and really, any kind of clam, but only when I can't get my faves...so they are like pinch hitters to me. I don't like raw - do you do raw? 

Last fall I was out with Evil Princess and we got steamers(ipswich) and littlenecks and I was able to really compare, and cement the fact that my preference is for the steamers. Here is a pic of the littlenecks (or at least that is what the restaurant called them.)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 29, 2008)

Aha! Thank god I just usually refer to them as "steamers." Thanks for the comparison pic! 



SoVerySoft said:


> The ones I love are ipswich, but they are also called "steamers" "softshells" or "whole belly". But I don't think they are technically littlenecks. I think people call them littlenecks because of that long foot, which looks like a neck!
> 
> Yes, I do like cherrystones, littlenecks and really, any kind of clam, but only when I can't get my faves...so they are like pinch hitters to me. I don't like raw - do you do raw?
> 
> Last fall I was out with Evil Princess and we got steamers(ipswich) and littlenecks and I was able to really compare, and cement the fact that my preference is for the steamers. Here is a pic of the littlenecks (or at least that is what the restaurant called them.)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 29, 2008)

Crazy big bratwurst, and Aris enjoying some fries!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Crazy big bratwurst, and Aris enjoying some fries!



oooh that brat looks good. I mean the meat, not Aris! Well she looks good too, actually


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Crazy big bratwurst, and Aris enjoying some fries!



OMG Aris is the dish of the day here! That photo of her is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## fullagrace27 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am very new here with my posts. I think my pictures are somehow so small. Dont know how to change this. But id still like to share with you. Maybe someone can tell me what i do wrong....
Here are the pictures from my birthday. We went out to eat :eat1: and this is what we had : The fish dish was Grilled Tilapia fillet with steamed green beans and herb butter. Then Pork fillet in plum sauce with lemon-potato and porter-sauerkraut. The picture with orange color sauce is a Grilled chicken fillet in pesto-marinade, mushroom risotto and barbeque-tomato sauce. And the Antipasti was for appetizer. It ws all simply heavenly! :eat2::eat2::eat2: 

View attachment resized4.jpg


View attachment resized3.jpg


View attachment resized2.jpg


View attachment resized.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2008)

fullagrace27 said:


> Hello everyone. I am very new here with my posts. I think my pictures are somehow so small. Dont know how to change this. But id still like to share with you. Maybe someone can tell me what i do wrong....
> Here are the pictures from my birthday. We went out to eat :eat1: and this is what we had : The fish dish was Grilled Tilapia fillet with steamed green beans and herb butter. Then Pork fillet in plum sauce with lemon-potato and porter-sauerkraut. The picture with orange color sauce is a Grilled chicken fillet in pesto-marinade, mushroom risotto and barbeque-tomato sauce. And the Antipasti was for appetizer. It ws all simply heavenly! :eat2::eat2::eat2:



oh my! everything looks delicious!! Looks like the perfect birthday feast. Welcome to the Foodee Board 

I don't know why the pics are small. What did you use to take them?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the pics are a good size, actually...and it all looks wonderful


----------



## fullagrace27 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you !! I used my camera, but when i tried to put the pictures up here directly they were too big. So i used some online site to resize them.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Crazy big bratwurst, and Aris enjoying some fries!



What could the two of you possibly been doing at that beer garden, I wonder...


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 14, 2008)

That's right... two great things that apparently go great together (I know, they go well together... but I have that old Reese's pb cup jingle in my head). Very unusual, very rich, and very delish!

Had it at Gramercy Tavern while having lunch w/a friend... as you see in the pic, it's a small tartlet with semi-sweet chocolate filling, a dollop of creme fraiche, and ultra- thin bacon shavings.

Used a camera phone- please excuse the weird reflections on the plate!


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 14, 2008)

It's good to see so many mouth-watering food pics. That is a welcome contrast to all the wonderful food photography in glossy menus that, sadly, often bear very little resemblance to what arrives on the plate.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 14, 2008)

Bacon and chocolate??? um, please tell me it tasted better than it sounds....


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 14, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Bacon and chocolate??? um, please tell me it tasted better than it sounds....



see above post. :eat2: hee hee! 

But seriously, the chocolate was not that sweet, so there was a very delicate sweet/salty balance (kind of like a more subtle chocolate covered pretzel thing) but also mellowed via the creme fraiche.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 21, 2008)

the vegas bash dinner....i can tell you honestly, not all that good (but beter than last year), the chicken was stuffed with (i am guessing) cheese and spinach and it was cold and mealy, but it was a good idea...the pork was covered with some tomato type sauce and was dry....but the lasagna was gooey and hot, yummy...the cake..yummy, ask Aris


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> the vegas bash dinner....i can tell you honestly, not all that good (but beter than last year), the chicken was stuffed with (i am guessing) cheese and spinach and it was cold and mealy, but it was a good idea...the pork was covered with some tomato type sauce and was dry....but the lasagna was gooey and hot, yummy...the cake..yummy, ask Aris




OMG, I have to confess I was relieved to see that this pic was from the Vegas Bash and not from a restaurant meal that you ordered on purpose. It looked SO bad 

What a fun idea for a new thread - a photo journal of food that disappointed.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 23, 2008)

This first one is probably the best meal I ever had. So many flavors in one dish. It's from a restaurant in Bethany Beach, DE called Blue Coast. The dish is called Lobster Buccatini. It contains Lobster (naturally), shaved parmesan cheese, crisp proscuitto, sweet peas and pasta all in a vanilla cream sauce. I had the pleasure of eating this again this past Monday






This is just a soft shell crab sandwich from The Captain's Table in Solomons, MD


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 23, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Crazy big bratwurst, and Aris enjoying some fries!



I have been craving a good imbiss currywurst forever...that looks amazin--


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 24, 2008)

OK, I think I got it right this time.



daddyoh70 said:


> This is just a soft shell crab sandwich from The Captain's Table in Solomons, MD


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, I think I got it right this time.



Hey that looks GOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, I think I got it right this time.



okay so i know this will be a sort of dumb question...
but it is a soft shell crab sammy...

did they just deep fry the whole crab?

i know... probably not... and it is just lump crab meat...all fried together...
but it kinda looks like it was caught and then just fried whole with shell on...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 25, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey that looks GOOOOOOD!!!!!


One of the best one's I've ever had. The wife and I vacation in Solomon's MD every year and I don't leave until I've had one.



Amatrix said:


> okay so i know this will be a sort of dumb question...
> but it is a soft shell crab sammy...
> 
> did they just deep fry the whole crab?
> ...



Not a dumb question at all. It took me the longest time to grasp the concept. It is actually a whole crab. They are caught shortly after crabs cast their shells (which I never knew they did) and the entire crab is edible that way. So technically it is a whole deep fried crab and it is delicious when done right. Here is a better explanation
The Soft Shell Crab


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not a dumb question at all. It took me the longest time to grasp the concept. It is actually a whole crab. They are caught shortly after crabs cast their shells (which I never knew they did) and the entire crab is edible that way. So technically it is a whole deep fried crab and it is delicious when done right. Here is a better explanation
> The Soft Shell Crab



i honestly had no idea this was possible.:bow:

thanks for the knowledge!
i thought that crabs were hard all the time... and maybe that with your sammy you cracked it open and used the bread below to sop up the juice? or something... enjoying it...totally.

cool picture too!
now i wanna try one.
:bow::happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i honestly had no idea this was possible.:bow:
> 
> thanks for the knowledge!
> i thought that crabs were hard all the time... and maybe that with your sammy you cracked it open and used the bread below to sop up the juice? or something... enjoying it...totally.
> ...



Soft Shell Crab is a staple in most seafood restaurants here in the mid atlantic. If you like Sushi, (most call it a Spider Roll), the soft shell crab roll is friggin yummy too! I hope you are able to find one.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Soft Shell Crab is a staple in most seafood restaurants here in the mid atlantic. If you like Sushi, (most call it a Spider Roll), the soft shell crab roll is friggin yummy too! I hope you are able to find one.



ahaha i had no idea about that either... most of the time i thought the spider rolls had sea urchin in them... and im not a fan of sea urchins.

it sounds good... i mean crab is good anyways.

i will be on the look out for one!:bow: thanks again for not thinking i was stupid... :happy:


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i honestly had no idea this was possible.:bow:
> 
> thanks for the knowledge!
> i thought that crabs were hard all the time... *and maybe that with your sammy you cracked it open and used the bread below to sop up the juice? or something*... enjoying it...totally.
> ...


That sounds pretty darn tasty too...with buttery, garlic bread...:eat2:


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 1, 2008)

Friday said:


> That sounds pretty darn tasty too...with buttery, garlic bread...:eat2:



thats what i was thinking too!
i had bbq garlic bread here, which we call cowboy bread because it gets a bit "done" around the edges. and we had fish because crab was to expensive.... but i got it all from Daddyos post and his explanation of it all.
still was really good.

anyways... i might have to ask a eatery here to make a soft shell crab sammy soon.
still haunts my delish radar.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 15, 2008)

Tonight we went out to dinner to celebrate our 2 year anniversary of our first date. We went to Shula's 347 (http://donshula.com/) and it was WONDERFUL!! We started with crispy ravioli-it was PERFECT. It was so cheesy and yummy and delicious. Then we both had baby greens salad which had spiced pecans, goat cheese, dried cranberries and balsamic vinaigrette dressing. Sadly I forgot to take pics until the main course LOL. We shared Pecan Crusted Salmon which came with red bliss "smashed" potatoes and the most delicious, perfectly cooked asparagus I have ever had; and a Filet Mignon which we had french fries and cole slaw as our sides. It was a bit pricey- we had them wrap up dessert for us to bring home (chocolate lava cake) and the bill came to $102.00. The food was delicious, the quality was amazing and well worth the price. Oh, and this particular restaurant is in a hotel, so the prices are probably a little higher.


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 16, 2008)

I love love this thread!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 26, 2008)

The local newspaper has this picture series going of local restaurant sandwiches. Here's a teaser:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)

I cross posted this on the dinner tonight thread, but i had boquon, spring roll, apchow and pad thai (shared all with my parents) 

View attachment springrollsmall.jpg


View attachment boquonsmall.jpg


View attachment apchowsmall.jpg


View attachment padthaismall.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> The local newspaper has this picture series going of local restaurant sandwiches. Here's a teaser:



That looks crazy-good. I also liked the looks of the Yardbird, the Grubwich, the chicken salad (one of the best of the lot) and the grilled 3-cheese sandwich.

but ohhh the jumbo lump crab melt!

p.s. the lobster reuben is a crime against nature. 




Rowan said:


> I cross posted this on the dinner tonight thread, but i had boquon, spring roll, apchow and pad thai (shared all with my parents)



Now I am craving thai! I am curious - what did your parents say when you started taking pics of the food? hehe!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now I am craving thai! I am curious - what did your parents say when you started taking pics of the food? hehe!



I told them there was a food forum here i wanted to start participating in and they just said "you are so weird" lol

I was impressed with the quality of the pics! They are from my IPhone!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> The local newspaper has this picture series going of local restaurant sandwiches. Here's a teaser:


Oh, man, that photo series is pure, unadulterated food porn, god bless it. I love sandwiches more than life itself. :smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 4, 2008)

For Brian's 40th birthday we went to a local Italian resturant, Giannotti's. We love the food and you can't beat their prices...or service!

*Brian's appetizer:* Shrimp poppers w/ honey mustard sauce
*My appetizer:* Shrimp poppers salad w/ french dressing

*Brian's meal: * Bacon wrapped shrimp stuffed with crab meat and homemade mac & cheese
*My meal:* Lasagna w/ homemade noodles, meatball and garlic bread 

View attachment 100_0222.JPG


View attachment 100_0224.JPG


View attachment 100_0227.JPG


View attachment 100_0228.JPG


View attachment 100_0225.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 4, 2008)

wowser....I want to taste EVERYTHING! Never heard of shrimp poppers. What's in it besides the shrimp?

btw...GREAT pictures. Gorgeous.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Sep 5, 2008)

:eat1:Oh MY!!!!!!! Those shrimp poppers look stunning! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 5, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> wowser....I want to taste EVERYTHING! Never heard of shrimp poppers. What's in it besides the shrimp?
> 
> btw...GREAT pictures. Gorgeous.



They're stuffed them loads of Monterary Jack cheese then deep fried!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree..the stuffed things looked killer!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 5, 2008)

Carla and I just returned from the Dominican Republic after a wonderful 9 day vacation. The hotel we stayed at had several restaurants, and our favorite was Mexican.

The appetizers, salads and desserts were served buffet style. We snapped a lot of pictures, but I wanted to share the actual dinners with you. The first pic was Carla's meal, which was a variation on the camarones mexicanos dinner. As you can see, lots of fresh shrimp, along with peppers and onions in a tomato based sauce, with black beans, white rice and guacamole on the side.

My dinner was a make it yourself steak taco. You can see the soft taco shells, with one of the pieces of marinated sirloin steak peeking out from under. It came with roasted peppers and onions, served with chiorizo sausage. My dish was served with brown rice with corn and peas. Again, on the side was the guacamole and black beans.

This was one of our favorite nights in the Republica Dominicana! 

View attachment DSC02073a.jpg


View attachment DSC02074a.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Carla and I just returned from the Dominican Republic after a wonderful 9 day vacation. The hotel we stayed at had several restaurants, and our favorite was Mexican.
> 
> The appetizers, salads and desserts were served buffet style. We snapped a lot of pictures, but I wanted to share the actual dinners with you. The first pic was Carla's meal, which was a variation on the camarones mexicanos dinner. As you can see, lots of fresh shrimp, along with peppers and onions in a tomato based sauce, with black beans, white rice and guacamole on the side.
> 
> ...



Um...YUM. That's all I've got to say. Oh, not, I've got 2 more things. Gorgeous quality pics (people are really getting good at this) and...

Welcome home, you two!!


----------



## JeanC (Sep 8, 2008)

We hit San Miguel's, a very yummy Mexican restaurant here for lunch yesterday.

They bring you chips and salsa (both very yummy):






Hubby and I were hungry, so we got the appetizer combo platter, with nachos, flautas, taquitos and quesadillas:






For my entree I opted for a shredded beef chimichanga:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> The local newspaper has this picture series going of local restaurant sandwiches. Here's a teaser:



oh man....that's my fav kinda ham--lean, off the bone....oh boy boy oh boy!!! yum

great pix in this thread!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 12, 2008)

For my son's 3rd birthday we took him to The Red Caboose Motel in Strasburg, Pa. We had fun riding the trains and even got to sleep in a real train caboose! Here are pictures from our meals in the Train Car Resturant.

Brian got "Fish n' Chips" and I got a basic cheddar burger w/ fries. Unfortunately my burger was cold and practically RAW! Brian ended up getting sick on his dinner. Needless to say, we didn't go back the next morning for breakfast! At least the food _looked_ good! LOL!

Red Caboose Resturant 

View attachment 100_0335.JPG


View attachment 100_0334.JPG


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 17, 2008)

Once a year, my company takes the "20 Year Club" (those of us who have been there 20 years or more), to dinner.
This time it was at "Joe Fish". I'd never been before. The food was great!
For an appetizer I had the Lobster Stuffed Baked Potato, in honor of Randi, of course! LOL! The Baked Seafood Trio for an entree included Scallops, Shrimp and Haddock. It was crispy and garlicky and yummy! Dessert was Brown Betty Apple Crisp! Yumm!!
The pics were taken on my crackberry - sorry for poor quality! 

View attachment lobsta tater.JPG


View attachment seafood trio.JPG


View attachment brownbetty apple crisp.JPG


----------



## Deidrababe (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the pictutres look GREAT for a Cell Phone!!!!

The Apple thing looks really good, but you can have your seafood!

LOL

XOXOX

Deeds


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Once a year, my company takes the "20 Year Club" (those of us who have been there 20 years or more), to dinner.
> This time it was at "Joe Fish". I'd never been before. The food was great!
> For an appetizer I had the Lobster Stuffed Baked Potato, in honor of Randi, of course! LOL! The Baked Seafood Trio for an entree included Scallops, Shrimp and Haddock. It was crispy and garlicky and yummy! Dessert was Brown Betty Apple Crisp! Yumm!!
> The pics were taken on my crackberry - sorry for poor quality!



I've never been to Joe Fish - should I add it to my "go to" list for next time I'm up? I already know I am DEFINITELY going to that place we were talking about over Labor Day (I already forget the name. jeez. lol)

And I am honored that you had lobster in honor of me. It's the next best thing to ME having it


----------



## JeanC (Sep 24, 2008)

A new restaurant opened in town yesterday and since hubby and a friend worked on their wireless internet stuff, we decided we needed to be there opening evening.

It is called Smoky Mountain Pizzeria Grill and the food was delish. They need a few more days to run in the kitchen as things weren't quite as good as they should have (the chicken in the one entree was cool, but still incredibly tasty and my calzone was several shades past golden brown and delishious (but still delishious  ).

Appetizers:

spinach & artichoke dip:







crispy chicken Thai rolls:






Entrees:

calzone with pepperoni and black olives:










sesame chicken salad:






kids cheese pizza and salad:






and South Pacific Chicken & Coconut Shrimp:


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2008)

i want to make sweet masticating love to that calzone.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 25, 2008)

tots 
you can (sort of) see my friend's salad in the back, but who cares about that. 

View attachment tots.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 25, 2008)

JeanC said:


> A new restaurant opened in town yesterday and since hubby and a friend worked on their wireless internet stuff, we decided we needed to be there opening evening.
> 
> It is called Smoky Mountain Pizzeria Grill and the food was delish. They need a few more days to run in the kitchen as things weren't quite as good as they should have (the chicken in the one entree was cool, but still incredibly tasty and my calzone was several shades past golden brown and delishious (but still delishious  ).
> 
> ...




OMG! *Faints*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 25, 2008)

intraultra said:


> tots
> you can (sort of) see my friend's salad in the back, but who cares about that.



Those look incredible! What are they topped with? And what resturant? I need to get me some!!!


----------



## intraultra (Sep 25, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Those look incredible! What are they topped with? And what resturant? I need to get me some!!!



Mozzarella cheese and marinara sauce  North Bowl has several different kinds of tater tots on their menu. Next time I'm going to go with the garlic.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2008)

Not sure if these pics qualify as food porn, but they are definitely a restaurant meal, so here they go.

I took Berna (BigSexy920) out for her birthday and we went to David Drake's (didn't have to twist my arm - I love that place!) I got the 5 course tasting and Berna got the normal app, main and dessert. And there were a few treats sent out to us from the chef.

Here we go!





An amuse bouche sent from the chef - Octopus over minced veggies with a garlic aioli. I think we were apprehensive (I know I was!), but we trust this place so we dove in. It was tasty.







um. yum. damn. This is a Terrine of Foie Gras (on the right) and peach gelee (on the left) with upland cress (a relative of water cress - I googled it!) and a muscat reduction streaked across the top of the plate. Swoon-worthy. Seriously.







This is a Red Bell Pepper Bisque with goat cheese cream and garlic croutons. Really good, fresh-tasting, warm and satisfying.







I tasted Berna's Crispy Potato Gnocchi with forest mushrooms, oven dried tomatoes and arugula. Really good! I think she really liked it.







I got Seared Sea Scallop with Pork Belly. This is the tasting portion. The crispy pork belly made me moan with every bite. Yeah, I'm predictable. 








Berna chose the same dish for her entree. It was triple the size (I was envious of her 3 slabs of pork belly!) Oh - the rest of the dish description - it was served with braised leek, saffron potato and sauce romesco. (For those unfamiliar - Romesco sauce is traditionally made with hazelnuts and/or almonds, bits of fried bread, tomatoes, peppers, garlic, sherry and paprika.)







My main (but still a tasting portion) was the Slow Cooked Rib Eye with warm German potato salad, wilted greens and a Riesling reduction. That's an onion ring on top. And yes, bits of bacon in the potato salad. See next photo for the inside scoop!







mmmmm I cut into the steak and it was a juicy medium rare. And delicious, by the way.​

What came next?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2008)

On to dessert!







The chef sent out a palate cleanser - a small glass of orange/lemon slush. It was refreshing and did the trick! 







Here's Berna and me posing with our desserts.







A close up of Berna's - she got Coffee Panna Cotta (an eggless custard), with carmelized bananas and Sambuca foam. Those little round beads had a cookie texture.







I got the Lemon-Scented Chocolate Tart with Vanilla Creme Fraiche, salted caramel and pistachio dust. The chocolate tart was amazing. Not sure where the salted caramel was unless it was the streak on the plate, which was dry and really not able to be tasted. Overall this was a delicious dessert.







The chef sent out a birthday treat for Berna - a tres leches cake with a birthday greeting.







Here's a close up. It had a wonderful milky and kind of almondy flavor!







The chef also sent our a pair of little sweet biscuits with the check. One was almond the other raspberry. Another nice treat!​


I thought this meal was delicious, and the company a treat, as well  I hope Berna had a nice birthday celebration (tho it was a few days late.)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 29, 2008)

Randi, I have not stopped talking about this meal. Im so glad you posted pics My boss the chef at work and my mom all want to see them. 

Thank you SO much for a wonderful night out and I would have to say one of the best meals I've ever had. 

HUGS 
Berna


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Randi, I have not stopped talking about this meal. Im so glad you posted pics My boss the chef at work and my mom all want to see them.
> 
> Thank you SO much for a wonderful night out and I would have to say one of the best meals I've ever had.
> 
> ...



What tasty pics- how was the service and when is the best times to make reserervations to this place and do you have their website or address? thanks tony


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 29, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Randi, I have not stopped talking about this meal. Im so glad you posted pics My boss the chef at work and my mom all want to see them.
> 
> Thank you SO much for a wonderful night out and I would have to say one of the best meals I've ever had.
> 
> ...



Are you going to show them the pics here? Or would you like me to email them to you? And you are very welcome - it was such a fun night!




tonynyc said:


> What tasty pics- how was the service and when is the best times to make reserervations to this place and do you have their website or address? thanks tony



The website is www.daviddrakes.com. I don't go often enough to know about the best times for reservations but I am guessing weekends are pretty busy! They are on Open Table (online reservation site) so you can go to that site and see what's available at any given time.

The service is always formal, but warm and friendly. I really love the place.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 29, 2008)

i saved them and e-mailed them to my work e-mail -


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 30, 2008)

amazing pix, SVS!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm dying of food envy and lust at those photos, Randi! I can't see anything there that I wouldnt like!! The crisp belly pork has me sooo jealous! Thanks for taking these pics and sharing them!


----------



## saucywench (Oct 1, 2008)

I just got back from a 10-day vacation to the west coast (all of it). I forgot to take my camera with me for most of our meals, but here's a few:

Our favorite place was the Ragged Point Inn at the south end of Big Sur. This was my breakfast at the inn's restaurant (before a generous helping of syrup, obviously), blueberry pancakes with big fat sausages:
View attachment 50591

Joni had eggs Benedict:
View attachment 50592


We met up with a Dims friend  for lunch about midway through the trip. Joni had a dessert called S'mores:
View attachment 50594

And I had a dessert sampler. From left to right are brownie with ice cream and syrup, apple crisp with ice cream, and bread pudding with a buttery whiskey sauce and fresh whipped cream. The bread pudding produced quite the foodgasm. I could have eaten an entire pan of that:
View attachment 50593


----------



## toni (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG! That S'mores dessert looks so amazing. I WANT!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

Randi! You eat at some of the best places and take some of the tastiest pictures!! *drool*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Not from restaurants, but from the local Heinen's grocery store, an artful lime tart and from Mustard Seed, chocolate covered peanut butter bars and a raspberry oatmeal thing (the hubby's choice).


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 23, 2008)

These pictures are from my cell phone and DO NOT do these meals justice! Over the weekend Steve and I went to a wedding in Newport RI. We had breakfast in the hotel, at the restaurant called One Bellevue. The first pic is my croissant breakfast sandwich with super fluffy eggs, thinly sliced honey baked ham and brie. The potatoes were AMAZING! (for some reason I'm fussy about breakfast potatoes. However..pic number two. OMG. I would move back to Newport just to be able to eat these waffles for breakfast every Sunday. They are called "Cape Coddah" Waffles, and have cranberries, freshly roasted hazelnuts, real maple syrup on the side. And..you see that little dish of white fluffy stuff?? HOME MADE REAL SPICED WHIPPED CREAM...OMG! TO DIE FOR! Steve and I both had a side of sausage, too, and even that was the most delicious, plumpest, juiciest most perfectly cooked sausage I have ever had!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 24, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Not from restaurants, but from the local Heinen's grocery store, an artful lime tart and from Mustard Seed, chocolate covered peanut butter bars and a raspberry oatmeal thing (the hubby's choice).




Lord have mercy! I want them ALL!!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> These pictures are from my cell phone and DO NOT do these meals justice! Over the weekend Steve and I went to a wedding in Newport RI. We had breakfast in the hotel, at the restaurant called One Bellevue. The first pic is my croissant breakfast sandwich with super fluffy eggs, thinly sliced honey baked ham and brie. The potatoes were AMAZING! (for some reason I'm fussy about breakfast potatoes. However..pic number two. OMG. I would move back to Newport just to be able to eat these waffles for breakfast every Sunday. They are called "Cape Coddah" Waffles, and have cranberries, freshly roasted hazelnuts, real maple syrup on the side. And..you see that little dish of white fluffy stuff?? HOME MADE REAL SPICED WHIPPED CREAM...OMG! TO DIE FOR! Steve and I both had a side of sausage, too, and even that was the most delicious, plumpest, juiciest most perfectly cooked sausage I have ever had!!



I just LOVE breakfast foods!!! Everything looks heavenly...even with a camera phone!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I just LOVE breakfast foods!!! Everything looks heavenly...even with a camera phone!!!!



OMG it was so good. I want it all again. Right now! LOL


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 1, 2008)

So my husband and I recently went to St. Louis for Thanksgiving. In only about two and a half days with long family commitments on each day, we managed to hit two of my favorite St. Louis restaurants - Pirrone's Pizza and Peggy's BBQ, swing through a Jack-in-the-Box drive-thru twice for tacos, and purchase a dozen bags of the best cheddar cheese popcorn (Pelican Bay - why can I not find this anywhere else?) from the local grocery chain. I so wish I had remembered to pull out the camera at Pirrone's so everyone can see how tremendous true St. Louis style pizza can be.. it was ORGASMIC. My family and a friend who joined us devoured every bit of it. I remembered my camera at Peggy's after we'd eaten half the potato skins. They give you six huge halves, covered in cheese and bacon and three large tubs of sour cream on the side. The toasted ravioli were good.. nothing fabulous, but they are a St. Louis standard. Hubby and I split the chicken breast dinner which includes three large grilled breasts dipped in bbq sauce and two sides (the best potato salad EVER) and green beans cooked with bacon, with an extra bowl of sauce for dipping. Most of this dinner went with us to my brother's house where leftover turkey and dressing was on the menu. I got out the take-box and pigged out on Peggy's. If I could take a bath in the bbq sauce, I would.

As for the Jack-in-the-Box tacos, no photos.. but I did bring 10 of them back to Ohio in the trunk. I ate them warmed up in the microwave for lunch and dinner yesterday. It wasn't the same as eating them fresh by any means, but I couldn't leave St. Louis without them. I always joke about bringing a cooler and Tupperware containers when we visit so I can order a couple Pirrone's pizzas to go and bring them back with us. We're definitely doing it next time.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2008)

That chicken looks SO good.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 2, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So my husband and I recently went to St. Louis for Thanksgiving. In only about two and a half days with long family commitments on each day, we managed to hit two of my favorite St. Louis restaurants - Pirrone's Pizza and Peggy's BBQ, swing through a Jack-in-the-Box drive-thru twice for tacos, and purchase a dozen bags of the best cheddar cheese popcorn (Pelican Bay - why can I not find this anywhere else?) from the local grocery chain. I so wish I had remembered to pull out the camera at Pirrone's so everyone can see how tremendous true St. Louis style pizza can be.. it was ORGASMIC. My family and a friend who joined us devoured every bit of it. I remembered my camera at Peggy's after we'd eaten half the potato skins. They give you six huge halves, covered in cheese and bacon and three large tubs of sour cream on the side. The toasted ravioli were good.. nothing fabulous, but they are a St. Louis standard. Hubby and I split the chicken breast dinner which includes three large grilled breasts dipped in bbq sauce and two sides (the best potato salad EVER) and green beans cooked with bacon, with an extra bowl of sauce for dipping. Most of this dinner went with us to my brother's house where leftover turkey and dressing was on the menu. I got out the take-box and pigged out on Peggy's. If I could take a bath in the bbq sauce, I would.
> 
> As for the Jack-in-the-Box tacos, no photos.. but I did bring 10 of them back to Ohio in the trunk. I ate them warmed up in the microwave for lunch and dinner yesterday. It wasn't the same as eating them fresh by any means, but I couldn't leave St. Louis without them. I always joke about bringing a cooler and Tupperware containers when we visit so I can order a couple Pirrone's pizzas to go and bring them back with us. We're definitely doing it next time.




I swear that food would be illegal here!! ok so... I want to hop into one of those potato shells and paddle off, then live off it for a fortnight!


----------



## intraultra (Dec 2, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So my husband and I recently went to St. Louis for Thanksgiving. In only about two and a half days with long family commitments on each day, we managed to hit two of my favorite St. Louis restaurants - Pirrone's Pizza and Peggy's BBQ, swing through a Jack-in-the-Box drive-thru twice for tacos, and purchase a dozen bags of the best cheddar cheese popcorn (Pelican Bay - why can I not find this anywhere else?) from the local grocery chain. I so wish I had remembered to pull out the camera at Pirrone's so everyone can see how tremendous true St. Louis style pizza can be.. it was ORGASMIC. My family and a friend who joined us devoured every bit of it. I remembered my camera at Peggy's after we'd eaten half the potato skins. They give you six huge halves, covered in cheese and bacon and three large tubs of sour cream on the side. The toasted ravioli were good.. nothing fabulous, but they are a St. Louis standard. Hubby and I split the chicken breast dinner which includes three large grilled breasts dipped in bbq sauce and two sides (the best potato salad EVER) and green beans cooked with bacon, with an extra bowl of sauce for dipping. Most of this dinner went with us to my brother's house where leftover turkey and dressing was on the menu. I got out the take-box and pigged out on Peggy's. If I could take a bath in the bbq sauce, I would.
> 
> As for the Jack-in-the-Box tacos, no photos.. but I did bring 10 of them back to Ohio in the trunk. I ate them warmed up in the microwave for lunch and dinner yesterday. It wasn't the same as eating them fresh by any means, but I couldn't leave St. Louis without them. I always joke about bringing a cooler and Tupperware containers when we visit so I can order a couple Pirrone's pizzas to go and bring them back with us. We're definitely doing it next time.



Umm I want all of this. Right now.


----------



## MLadyJ (Dec 8, 2008)

TFG..we share a love of those good ol Jack-in-the-Box greasy tacos!! Thank gawd tennessee finally brought JIB back..hooray.. now I really am hungry


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2009)

First of all...I just found out that AOL got rid of all their members' web space in November, so any pics that I had stored there to post here are gone. Lots of little red x's in my posts all over the board. I am fuming...

Perhaps I can upload them elsewhere and fix the posts. I will make a thread in the lounge for photo storage site recommendations but if anyone here wants to suggest a site, please do!

For now, I will just use Dims, but I am sure I'll be out of space here soon.

ok, that said, here is why I am posting now. Yesterday I had a delicious lunch with fellow Dimmer, jcas50 (John). He came down from Connecticut and we headed to the Jersey shore for seafood.

I know you've seen my clams and lobster pics before, but there are others here too, I swear! Take a look...

View attachment 01-icy waters.jpg

The view out the window of the icy waters. Brrrrrr


View attachment 08-Waterglass.jpg

My water glass. Shows where we went!


View attachment 04-Lobster Ale.jpg

John's beer - Lobster Ale. How appropriate!


View attachment 14-crab corn chowder.jpg

Cream of Crab Soup with Roasted Corn. This was delicious. We both got a cup of it. By the way - I finally figured out that soup pics look better when you see some on the spoon. (and cake pics need to have a slice cut out of it, but that's another thread. )


View attachment 19-steamers.jpg

Steamers. You had to know we'd get those! Loved them. Probably my favorite course of the day. (Yeah, the lobster came in 2nd.)​
More....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2009)

View attachment 21-oysters.jpg

Next we shared an oyster special. They were broiled with garlic butter and parmesan cheese. The cheese kind of overpowered the taste of the oysters, but they were tasty anyhow. The best part was soaking up the oyster liquor and garlic butter in the pan with biscuits.


View attachment 22-oyster-closeup.jpg

Close-up of an oyster.


View attachment 26-John-Lobstershirt.jpg

Here's John - great shirt!


View attachment 25-me-twinlobsters.jpg

Here's me. I got twin lobsters. They were tiny, just 1-1/8 lb (I guess I am spoiled!) and waterlogged (I hate when they do that!) But still delicious. John got a 1-1/2 pounder. We think mine were smaller and his was bigger than they claimed.


View attachment 27-last bite.jpg

One of my last bites. Yum.​
It was a terrific meal - all the foods that make me happiest. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2009)

Randi I hate it when you go to my favorite place on the Jersey Shore!! It makes me homesick. I miss Bahrs.:eat2:


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 19, 2009)

The shore dinner with Randi - SoVerySoft - was delightful. It was neat seeing the icy harbor next to Bahr's restaurant. The food was first rate. All of the dished were winners, the lobster of course was excellent. And Randi complemented me on my eating everything but the shells. I felt honored to be complemented by the lobster maven. But the steamers were also first rate. As was that crab and corn chowder. It reminded me of a crab and corn chowder at Crabby Bill's in Indian Rocks Beach FL. The oysters would have been a shining star at any normal meal. But at this meal it was merely very good in comparison to all the excellents.

And conversation with Randi, especially when she is at a meal like this was memorable. I even liked the choice of background music. I heard Blossom Dearie singing "Little Ole' Rhode Island Is Famous For You!" 

Here's to more of such outings.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 16, 2009)

My hubby and I went out for our Valentine's dinner at our favorite Italian resturant, Giannotti's...although I forgot to take pictures of our appetizers and main dishes, :doh: I did remember dessert!  (All of which are HOMEMADE!) 

My hubby got tiramisu and I got Boston cream...both were exceptional! :eat2: :smitten: 

View attachment 100_1463.JPG


View attachment 100_1464.JPG


View attachment 100_1465.JPG


View attachment 100_1466.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Wants some of these desserts STAT!!!! :wubu:



ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hubby and I went out for our Valentine's dinner at our favorite Italian resturant, Giannotti's...although I forgot to take pictures of our appetizers and main dishes, :doh: I did remember dessert!  (All of which are HOMEMADE!)
> 
> My hubby got tiramisu and I got Boston cream...both were exceptional! :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 16, 2009)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Wants some of these desserts STAT!!!! :wubu:



Come on over to PA and we'll take you there for dinner!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh my God!! I miss Jack in the box tacos so much!! The sad thing is that me and Butch are going to Memphis this year and that is what I'm looking forward to the most, going to Jack in the box!!








ThatFatGirl said:


> So my husband and I recently went to St. Louis for Thanksgiving. In only about two and a half days with long family commitments on each day, we managed to hit two of my favorite St. Louis restaurants - Pirrone's Pizza and Peggy's BBQ, swing through a Jack-in-the-Box drive-thru twice for tacos, and purchase a dozen bags of the best cheddar cheese popcorn (Pelican Bay - why can I not find this anywhere else?) from the local grocery chain. I so wish I had remembered to pull out the camera at Pirrone's so everyone can see how tremendous true St. Louis style pizza can be.. it was ORGASMIC. My family and a friend who joined us devoured every bit of it. I remembered my camera at Peggy's after we'd eaten half the potato skins. They give you six huge halves, covered in cheese and bacon and three large tubs of sour cream on the side. The toasted ravioli were good.. nothing fabulous, but they are a St. Louis standard. Hubby and I split the chicken breast dinner which includes three large grilled breasts dipped in bbq sauce and two sides (the best potato salad EVER) and green beans cooked with bacon, with an extra bowl of sauce for dipping. Most of this dinner went with us to my brother's house where leftover turkey and dressing was on the menu. I got out the take-box and pigged out on Peggy's. If I could take a bath in the bbq sauce, I would.
> 
> As for the Jack-in-the-Box tacos, no photos.. but I did bring 10 of them back to Ohio in the trunk. I ate them warmed up in the microwave for lunch and dinner yesterday. It wasn't the same as eating them fresh by any means, but I couldn't leave St. Louis without them. I always joke about bringing a cooler and Tupperware containers when we visit so I can order a couple Pirrone's pizzas to go and bring them back with us. We're definitely doing it next time.


----------



## goofy girl (May 17, 2009)

From the girls weekend in NYC. This is from Lombardi's in Little Italy. I keep saying it's not fair to call it pizza, because it should be called Heaven On a Plate LOL


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 17, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> From the girls weekend in NYC. This is from Lombardi's in Little Italy. I keep saying it's not fair to call it pizza, because it should be called Heaven On a Plate LOL



Want! :eat2:


----------



## PhatChk (May 18, 2009)

I am hungry!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 18, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> From the girls weekend in NYC. This is from Lombardi's in Little Italy. I keep saying it's not fair to call it pizza, because it should be called Heaven On a Plate LOL



Whoa! That looks deeelicious.:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (May 18, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Want! :eat2:





sugar and spice said:


> Whoa! That looks deeelicious.:eat2:



I was going to say "it was the best thing I've ever put in my mouth"...but let's just go with it was frickin delicious!! Worth moving to NYC for!! LOL


----------



## PhatChk (May 18, 2009)

Best Mexican restaurant in New Jersey " El Mariachi" If anyone from Jersey is up for it let me know!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Best Mexican restaurant in New Jersey " El Mariachi" If anyone from Jersey is up for it let me know!



Where in NJ is it?

p.s. I love that you're posting pics, but please make them a little smaller before you post, if you can. If you can't, let me know and maybe I can help!


----------



## PhatChk (May 18, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Where in NJ is it?
> 
> p.s. I love that you're posting pics, but please make them a little smaller before you post, if you can. If you can't, let me know and maybe I can help!


Perth Amboy!

Sry about the pic I keep forgetting to crop. :blush::doh: but i'll do it from now on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Perth Amboy!
> 
> Sry about the pic I keep forgetting to crop. :blush::doh: but i'll do it from now on.



I'm not far from there - do they have a website?


----------



## Aurora1 (May 19, 2009)

Mexican? Did someone say Mexican? Hell yeah!  I'll meet you up anytime...anyplace for the Mexican!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2009)

PhatChk, what's the place like? Is it take out, sit down, very casual? Is there decent parking nearby?


----------



## PhatChk (May 19, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> Mexican? Did someone say Mexican? Hell yeah!  I'll meet you up anytime...anyplace for the Mexican!





SoVerySoft said:


> PhatChk, what's the place like? Is it take out, sit down, very casual? Is there decent parking nearby?





SoVerySoft said:


> I'm not far from there - do they have a website?



Okay the restaurant is in Smith Street. Is very casual and sit down reataurant. Chairs are comfortable and strong. It doesn't have private parking but theres parking on the street as long as you have a quarter. Theres no website. This mexican food made by real mexican born mexico, I think the owner is from Oxaca. Tortillas probably hand made. This is the kinda of place that if your not hispanic you wouldn't know it was there. If you guys want to meet and have dinner let me know!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Okay the restaurant is in Smith Street. Is very casual and sit down reataurant. Chairs are comfortable and strong. It doesn't have private parking but theres parking on the street as long as you have a quarter. Theres no website. This mexican food made by real mexican born mexico, I think the owner is from Oxaca. Tortillas probably hand made. This is the kinda of place that if your not hispanic you wouldn't know it was there. If you guys want to meet and have dinner let me know!!



I'd do it!


----------



## Aurora1 (May 20, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'd do it!



Yeah, I second that emotion


----------



## goofy girl (May 20, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Okay the restaurant is in Smith Street. Is very casual and sit down reataurant. Chairs are comfortable and strong. It doesn't have private parking but theres parking on the street as long as you have a quarter. Theres no website. This mexican food made by real mexican born mexico, I think the owner is from Oxaca. Tortillas probably hand made. This is the kinda of place that if your not hispanic you wouldn't know it was there. If you guys want to meet and have dinner let me know!!





SoVerySoft said:


> I'd do it!





Aurora1 said:


> Yeah, I second that emotion



I've never wanted to live in NJ until now


----------



## Leesa (May 20, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I've never wanted to live in NJ until now



Is it worth crossing the GWB for? :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 20, 2009)

OMG, hubby used to work on Smith St. in Perth Amboy at the spring shop. Randi, you go past Tano Mall to get there. Definitely not the prettiest neighborhood, but sounds and looks like good food. I hope you all go and have a great time.


----------



## PhatChk (May 20, 2009)

Guys pick a day and time. I'll be there!!


----------



## goofy girl (May 20, 2009)

Leesa said:


> Is it worth crossing the GWB for? :eat2:



unlikely!!


----------



## sweet&fat (May 20, 2009)

Went to Chanterelle with my parents for an early birthday dinner. It's a family fave- consistently delicious with excellent service.

I had the grilled seafood sausage for an appetizer, which I always get (except for summer, when they have zucchini blossoms with lobster/crab mousseline... serious yum). The seafood sausage is served with a beurre blanc sauce that could knock your socks off!

Entrees: my father got the tea-smoked duck with star anise, which i should have gotten but I was afraid to since I seriously dislike anise in general, but it was so subtle that the dish was indeed delicious. VERY delicious. I had raging duck envy. I wound up getting the skate with morels and baby vegetables (good), and my mom got soft shell crabs with ginger and chive coulis (delicious!).

Pics aren't mine, btw... hope that's legit!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 20, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Guys pick a day and time. I'll be there!!



Let's wait till after the long weekend and touch base then. 




sweet&fat said:


> Went to Chanterelle with my parents for an early birthday dinner. It's a family fave- consistently delicious with excellent service.
> 
> I had the grilled seafood sausage for an appetizer, which I always get (except for summer, when they have zucchini blossoms with lobster/crab mousseline... serious yum). The seafood sausage is served with a beurre blanc sauce that could knock your socks off!
> 
> ...



Nope, not legit, and neither is the drool on my keyboard  

That looks really good - I've never had seafood sausage! All the other dishes sound great - where is this place?


----------



## sweet&fat (May 21, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nope, not legit, and neither is the drool on my keyboard
> 
> That looks really good - I've never had seafood sausage! All the other dishes sound great - where is this place?



Chanterelle is in Manhattan (Tribeca). Here's the website:

http://www.chanterellenyc.com/

The seafood sausage is one of their signature dishes- the sausage itself is very delicate yet flavorful, and I could seriously drink the beurre blanc it's so good.

Chef David Waltuck et al have also put out a few cookbooks... one of their standard recipes, one for desserts, and one for "staff meals" which sounds intriguing.


----------



## PhatChk (May 23, 2009)

I went back to Mariachi tonight I took more pics.





My Mami, she is GREAT!
















Under that a huge Pastor burrito!




digging my way in. lol


----------



## goofy girl (May 23, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I went back to Mariachi tonight I took more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with anything, but the Bolivian restaurant across the street from my house (one of my fave places!) has these same chairs. 

I just really had to say it. :happy:


----------



## SuperMishe (May 24, 2009)

I took my sister out to dinner for her birthday. It was the first time she had Indian food and only my third time. She as VERY hesitant and I had to promise that if she didn't like it, we could leave and go to Chili's. I ordered what I was familiar with and she really liked it, I'm happy to say!

We had Garlic Naan, Vegetable Samosas (sp?), Vegetable Biriyani, Chicken Tikka Masala and Chicken Curry. The chicken dishes looked pretty muhc the same so I only took a pic of the tikka masala. 

View attachment DSCN0086.JPG


View attachment DSCN0087.JPG


View attachment DSCN0089.JPG


View attachment DSCN0091.JPG


----------



## Rowan (May 24, 2009)

that looks delicious! I love indian food..and i highly recommend navratan korma...soooo yummy


----------



## goofy girl (May 24, 2009)

Excellent choices, Michelle!! My favorite is mango chicken...and now I really want some LOL

It looks delicious!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 25, 2009)

A little (well, not so little) place near us called the Mexican Food Factory. The owner does standard fare Mexican, but also does a higher end food with more contemporary flavor and aesthetic.

Sorry about the quality of this pic, but it was taken on Carla's Blackberry. It's an appetizer called Mussels Escondido. It seemed to me that the mussels were lightly steamed, then topped with a cilantro pesto, and bread crumbs. They were really moist, but not greasy or oily, as one might expect from an Italian version. The lime gave it just enough tartness, and the cilantro pesto/breadcrumb/mussel combination was very unique.

My main course was a sashimi style blackened tuna, served with a mango salsa and sliced avocado over black beans, and grilled veggies on a skewer. 

This app may become a new staple in the wrestlingguy abode. 

View attachment mussels escondido.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (May 25, 2009)

oh man, I wish I had seen this yesterday, we went to NYC to walk around and wound up at Dallas barbecue but this looks so much better. I'm going to try it next time we're there....:eat2:





goofy girl said:


> From the girls weekend in NYC. This is from Lombardi's in Little Italy. I keep saying it's not fair to call it pizza, because it should be called Heaven On a Plate LOL


----------



## goofy girl (May 25, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> oh man, I wish I had seen this yesterday, we went to NYC to walk around and wound up at Dallas barbecue but this looks so much better. I'm going to try it next time we're there....:eat2:



You HAVE to!! It's amazing!!!


You also have to PM me your address, or come visit me*...so I can hand off the dress to you! :happy:


ooops..me and Leesa!!


----------



## Leesa (May 25, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> You HAVE to!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> 
> You also have to PM me your address, or come visit me*...so I can hand off the dress to you! :happy:
> ...



It would just be so lonely without me!


----------



## kayrae (May 25, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry... y'know, one of the things I love about DIMs is that it's okay to talk about food and not feel weird about it. mmmmm... Anyway, I'm going to start posting pics of my meals since almost all of them are restaurant food.


----------



## MissToodles (May 26, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This thread is making me hungry... y'know, one of the things I love about DIMs is that it's okay to talk about food and not feel weird about it. mmmmm... Anyway, I'm going to start posting pics of my meals since almost all of them are restaurant food.



Interested in seeing Bay Area restaurants. By the way, my boyfriend is going to San Rafael out tomorrow and I keep insisting ( I will break him down!) he bring me back a real California burrito. He wants to spend at least some time in SF. Do you have recs for good taquerias? Apparently, nyc burritos ain't got shit on the west coast ones.


----------



## JeanC (Jun 22, 2009)

Popped into the coffee shop at our local Best Western Saturday night and had a delish veggie entree:






Grilled portobello mushroom on a bagel with chive cream cheese, lettuce and tomato with some seriously yummy fires on the side.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my grouper sandwich from the Dims Foodee Excursion. I've never had grouper and it was delish! I especially love the thin fries with the truffle salt. Best fries ever!


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 23, 2009)

that looks really good, I love grouper!!!






ValentineBBW said:


> This is my grouper sandwich from the Dims Foodee Excursion. I've never had grouper and it was delish! I especially love the thin fries with the truffle salt. Best fries ever!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 24, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Interested in seeing Bay Area restaurants. By the way, my boyfriend is going to San Rafael out tomorrow and I keep insisting ( I will break him down!) he bring me back a real California burrito. He wants to spend at least some time in SF. Do you have recs for good taquerias? Apparently, nyc burritos ain't got shit on the west coast ones.



Yeah, they're much better around here but unless he freezes it there's no way it would survive the 5+ hours flight time (more like 7 or 8 hours when you add travel to and from the airport, plus any waiting) even you got a veggie one.

There are tons of good (cheap) Mex places on or around Mission St. in SF. I'm also partial to a "California style" (i.e. healthier, fresher ingredients but like twice the price) place near my work, north of Berkeley which is across the Bay from SF.


----------



## JeanC (Jul 3, 2009)

If anyone comes thru Clarkston WA, I HIGHLY recommend the Jawbone Flats Cafe on 6th St:

Biscuits and gravy





The Spoiler


----------



## bufbig (Jul 4, 2009)

I. am. *so.* Hungry!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 12, 2009)

spent the day with some of my best girlfriends - we headed to a soul food restaurant on the west side of Chicago. It was DELICIOUS! Can't wait to go back! :eat1:

Unfortunately, we were too busy eating to snap a bunch of pics...but I managed this one before I chowed down.

Beef spare ribs and mac and cheese. On the side are greens, and candied yams...though you can barely see them.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 13, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> spent the day with some of my best girlfriends - we headed to a soul food restaurant on the west side of Chicago. It was DELICIOUS! Can't wait to go back! :eat1:
> 
> Unfortunately, we were too busy eating to snap a bunch of pics...but I managed this one before I chowed down.
> 
> Beef spare ribs and mac and cheese. On the side are greens, and candied yams...though you can barely see them.



If i am a REALLLLY good girl Ash, would you send me that dinner, PLEASE???


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 15, 2009)

Bouillabaisse on the patio of the local French restaurant about two hours ago.












God, how I love that stuff. :eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 15, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Bouillabaisse on the patio of the local French restaurant about two hours ago.
> God, how I love that stuff. :eat2:



Is that red pepper aioli on the toast?


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 15, 2009)

Recently had to make my first trip to Chicago - not a "fun" trip by any means - had to take my youngest to meet up with his dad/stepmom because he wants to go live with his dad for a while. I suspect "a while" means several years, at least. Nothing wrong with living with me, he's just approaching puberty at breakneck speed and wants to be with dad. So he's now living several hundred miles away (Chicago was just the meeting point, they live several states away).

Anyhooo...there were SO many things I wanted to do, see and eat on this trip, but the stress and emotional factors were a bit much, so we had to pare it way back. Once we dropped my youngest off to his dad, said goodbye and recovered a bit from the emotional meltdown, we stopped at a Corner Cafe & Bakery inside the corner of Union Station, where we ate:






My older son had the loaded potato soup in the sourdough bread bowl. I had the turkey club panini. We splurged just a bit and had dessert - a cheesecake brownie for him and 2 Rugelach for me (raspberry chocolate & cinnamon walnut). I make Rugelach at Christmas time, but never this good! I took some notes for this year's baking fest! 

Sorry the picture doesn't have more detail - it was a quick snap of the camera! 

We want to go back when we have more time, money, and less emotional hurdles to cross. This trip just wasn't fun for us - and we drove back through the worst weather imaginable - I actually thought we'd have to pull over and run for a ditch on the highway a few times. 

When we go back, we want to go to Joy Yee Noodle Shop and Greek Islands (opa!).


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 15, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Is that red pepper aioli on the toast?



It is indeed -- er -- was indeed.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 15, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Bouillabaisse on the patio of the local French restaurant about two hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teeny octopus?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 15, 2009)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Teeny octopus?



Yup. I saved his teeny little ass until last. :eat1:  

Incidentally do you know the plural of 'octopus'? It's 'dodecapus".

(Sorry for a completely off-topic, bad computer weenie-nerd joke.)

-Jim


----------



## Rowan (Jul 16, 2009)

The weekend Mike came up for our first date we went to my favorite asian restaurant called Chopstix for dinner and then went to a place called "The Swamp" which is a restaraunt across the street from the University of Florida for lunch the next day. 

Pic one is bo quon and pic two is Pad Thai from Chopstix. The third pic is a hawaiian pork quesadilla from The Swamp. Not only did I have wonderful company but we had great food too.  

View attachment boquonsmall.jpg


View attachment padthaismall.jpg


View attachment porkquesa.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 17, 2009)

Went to Stockholm, where I enjoyed swedish meatballs, smoked salmon, shrimp with roe, and the hit of the evening... a platter of different herrings (starting at the cheese and moving clockwise there is fried, pickled, in tomato sauce, with herbs, curried, and pickled in an odd red way). Delish!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Went to Stockholm, where I enjoyed swedish meatballs, smoked salmon, shrimp with roe, and the hit of the evening... a platter of different herrings (starting at the cheese and moving clockwise there is fried, pickled, in tomato sauce, with herbs, curried, and pickled in an odd red way). Delish!



OK, I have my mental list of people I get excited by when I see they have posted in a food pic thread. You've made the list!

Awesome.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 21, 2009)

Olive Garden pics from last restaurant meal I ate (with friends - I did not eat all this myself! LOL!)
Cheese dip, Steak Gorgonzola, Trio of Italy (Lasagna, Fettucini and Chicken Parm) and Shrimp w/ Angel Hair. It was all very good. 

View attachment OG Cheese Dip.JPG


View attachment OG Stk Gorgonzola.JPG


View attachment OG Trio.JPG


View attachment Shrimp & angel Hair.JPG


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 24, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I have my mental list of people I get excited by when I see they have posted in a food pic thread. You've made the list!
> 
> Awesome.



I just saw this, R! And I'm honored.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 10, 2009)

This isn't exactly a restaurant meal, but maybe it's close enough.

Carytown is an eight block long shopping district in Richmond, VA. It's populated by several hundred boutiques, restaurants, and shops - most locally owned. Once a year they have a Watermelon Festival, the 26th one was yesterday. They block off the entire street, vendors set up stands down the middle of the street, there's live music, sales, stuff for kids, etc. Last year 11,000+ people attended - its great fun. Attendence was probably off this year because it was so hot.

Since I live just a block away, I made three trips: The first with the girl friend, the second with the dog, and the third with the camera.
Lots and lots of good stuff to eat and the three of us did our best. Here's five of the photo's:


























- Jim


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

Jim:

What special treats did they vendors make for the Watermelon Festival?


----------



## katorade (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh man, I do miss the watermelon festival. I moved out of Richmond in '08.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Jim:
> 
> What special treats did they vendors make for the Watermelon Festival?



Ya had to ask, didn't ya.






 -Jim


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Ya had to ask, didn't ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim: Looks good- food festivals are the best as you get to try a little bit of everything


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oh man, I do miss the watermelon festival. I moved out of Richmond in '08.



katorade - It is a lot of fun. I missed the first three, but have been to all of the others. I've managed to collect a complete set of Watermelon Festival T-shirts. They'll probably be the hottest item in my estate the way IRA's and the housing market is going. . . - Jim


----------



## Crystal (Aug 10, 2009)

Black Tie Mousse Cake from Olive Garden

And...yes. There's a bite taken out of it.  

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 15, 2009)

mmm subscribing to this thread.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 16, 2009)

Steve and I went to Pot Au Feu last night to celebrate our 3rd anniversary of our 1st date :wubu:

I'd never been to a French restaurant and was actually very pleasantly surprised. Steve had the Pot Au Feu which had chicken, beef and all sorts of veggies - delicious!- so tender he could cut the beef with his fork - and I had the Crepes Du Jour which last night were filled with beef tenderloin in red wine, with spinach, portabello mushrooms and caramelized onions. It came with a side of roasted white & sweet potatoes with the tastiest dill sauce. Oh, and it came with some squash or something but I don't like that very much. 

Sorry for the poor quality of the photos...I didn't want to use the flash!


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 30, 2009)

For my birthday we visited a restaurant here in Jersey. I have to say it was the best meal of my life. We had a catered meal about 90$ per person. The meal was consisted of 8 dishes. It was like having a tasting menu. This restaurant was traditional Japanese. This the website http://www.fujirestaurant.com/index.html
They were really understanding once I told them about my seating dilemma (wide hips)the hostess Ito actually said she was glad I said something. This way she can find a way to accommodate us, so we can be more comfortable. Once we were there she treated us great. I highly recommend this place. And the food was amazing! Also this restaurant is a BYOB. We brought a white wine Moscato and Sake.





Appetizer beef negima, asparagus tips wrapped in salmon, And monk fish liver









Tuna Tartar and Caviar









Fresh water Oysters




Sushi plater Dragon Roll and Nigirizushi


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 30, 2009)

Soft-shell Crab








Roasted Duck Breast, fois gras, and Baby squash 




Sakuyaki Our Fav!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is my birthday meal from the Cheesecake Factory last weekend. I had the Louisiana Chicken Pasta...I love that stuff! And one of my favorite cheesecakes (and I've had several of them there) white chocolate caramel macadamia nut. Yum! I could use a piece of that right now. :eat2: 

View attachment DSC00079-resized.jpg


View attachment DSC00081-resized.jpg


View attachment DSC00082-resized.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Here is my birthday meal from the Cheesecake Factory last weekend. I had the Louisiana Chicken Pasta...I love that stuff! And one of my favorite cheesecakes (and I've had several of them there) white chocolate caramel macadamia nut. Yum! I could use a piece of that right now. :eat2:



How was the pasta- looks very tasty & that cheesecake :eat2:
Glad to hear that your birthday meal was a hit


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2009)

Well- this is my first food posting. You'll have to excuse the quality of the photo ( from my Camera Phone)...






Took my mom to lunch today and we ate a new place

*Qi Asian Cusine - NYC* 
14th Street (North Side of Street) between 5th and 6th Avenue -past the now closed Quizinos Sub Shop.

This place just open- they don't even have take out menus as of late. they expect to print them next week. 

Above is the Indonisian Sandwich (Hosin Duck) with a Side Salad (Miso/Ginger Dressing) it was good. Reasonably priced at $9.50 .


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 26, 2010)

My goodness, this thread hasn't been posted in since October!! Let me break that sad streak by posting pictures of a delicious lunch shared with a fellow board member who has a love of lobster. I think we all know who that would be 

sorry there is as much of me in the pics as there is the food.....I think SVS may have just the food pics.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 26, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> My goodness, this thread hasn't been posted in since October!! Let me break that sad streak by posting pictures of a delicious lunch shared with a fellow board member who has a love of lobster. I think we all know who that would be
> 
> sorry there is as much of me in the pics as there is the food.....I think SVS may have just the food pics.



What? No Oysters Rockefeller pics?

hehe

I'll post a couple more when I get a chance. What a GREAT meal that was!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 26, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> What? No Oysters Rockefeller pics?
> 
> hehe
> 
> I'll post a couple more when I get a chance. What a GREAT meal that was!!



LOL the only pic I had of those you couldn't see the oysters themselves, just me eating it! I didn't think they'd be interested in just the shell


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 27, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> sorry there is as much of me in the pics as there is the food......



No problem here, Becky. You ain't hard to look at. - Jim


----------



## toni (Mar 27, 2010)

I am happy to see this thread alive again. 


I am in Baltimore for the weekend and I am all about crab. The first pic is of a crab cake. The picture doesn't really do it justice. IT was huge and tasty.

The second pic is of my crab alfredo. DAMN DAMN DAMN is all I can say. It was by far one of the best alfredo dishes I have ever had. For the first time ever there was more than enough sauce and crab for every noodle. I enjoyed this dish soooooo much. Makes me want to relocate. LOL


I am on the hunt for a restaurant that only serves crab that come with a bib and a mallet. I will post more pics soon.  

View attachment crab1.jpg


View attachment crab2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 27, 2010)

Toni, now that I know you'll eat hardshell crabs, we must do that. I have trouble finding anyone who will do the newspaper on the table/pile of crabs and a mallet thing. I LOVE THAT :wubu:

There is a place down by Phil that we can go to. Let's see if anyone will go! It's a bit of a ride...but so worth it, IMO  Right now they have a $12 lobster special and 2 dozen crabs for just $15. I WANT TO GO!

Grabbe's Seafood

Becky, not only didn't you post the one of you eating the oyster, you also didn't share the one of you and the clam, with butter dripping. I think you thought they were too porn-like 

Here are a few others:

View attachment 04-Me B-mary.jpg

I got one of those slammin' bloody marys too. Soooo good! 


View attachment 07-oysters close.jpg

Here are the oysters rockefeller. Rich but really really good. I think Becky thought the rich sauce overpowered the taste of the oyster.


View attachment 09-me oysters rock.jpg

Me and an oyster. I think Becky should post her pic too!



View attachment 13-king crab.jpg

Alaskan King Crab legs. I protested when they put these in front of me. I paid a pretty penny for a pound of them and when I saw this plate, I said "whaaa...? Is that all?" And the waitress said they weighed them out and they are a pound. OK, if you say so. Truth is, there was so much crabmeat inside there was really enough. But still....sure looked lacking.

​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 27, 2010)

Great pics Randi! And just for you................



I even added the first pic of the lobster..the one where I had this crazed look on my face anticipating the lobster goodness.


I am jealous of the crab trip...I definitely live in the wrong part of the country.


eta: I did think the sauce on the Oysters Rock overpowered the taste of the oyster. It was good mind you, just didn't let the oyster flavor shine through. I am still dreaming of that meal......


----------



## toni (Mar 27, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Toni, now that I know you'll eat hardshell crabs, we must do that. I have trouble finding anyone who will do the newspaper on the table/pile of crabs and a mallet thing. I LOVE THAT :wubu:



Sounds like a perfect date to me!!!! After our conversation last weekend, we seem to have SOOOO much in common. 


The first pic is of my crab aftermath. I have to say this was really fun. Mallets, crabs and beer. :eat1:

Second is my pit beef sandwich. I added mayo and bbq sauce to it. DAMN this sandwich was freaking good. I loved it. 

View attachment crabs2.jpg


View attachment pittbeef.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

Becky - yay! I am glad you posted the pics. I wish you lived closer - we'd have you sick of seafood in no time (is that possible??)

Btw, I liked that pic of you and the lobster better - you looked very excited!


Toni - OMG...I want crab aftermath of my own! I did notice you didn't get the best bits out of the knuckles. Was it all you can eat? I tend to be a lot less detail oriented in those situations. lol

And what's with that beef? I thought this weekend you were all about CRAB? 

p.s. yeah, we do have a lot in common!


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 14, 2010)

Went to Gary Danko with the family while in San Francisco. DAMN, it was good. I started with the roast maine lobster with potato purée, black trumpet mushrooms, edamame and tarragon and then had the lemon pepper duck breast with duck hash, carrot-ginger purée and vanilla poached rhubarb

My mom had the lobster salad with avocado, citrus, shaved fennel with meyer lemon-tarragon vinaigrette and then the branzini with stinging nettle gnocchi, asparagus and fried capers (truly delicious)


My dad also started with the lobster salad and then had the coriander crusted bison with sunchoke purée, braised endives and blood orange emulsion

My brother started with delicious lobster bisque (the best of the appetizers) and then had the braised lamp shoulder and herb crusted loin with barley stew, red pepper relish, and cumin yogurt. 

We had a cheese course after that, among others, featured an AMAZING aged Gouda and a remarkable triple creme brie... yummy taleggio as well.

For dessert we shared a couple of chocolate soufflé with a chocolate sauce and a crème anglaise. Heaven!

Was too distracted at the time to take pics, so I borrowed some from online.


----------



## JeanC (Apr 15, 2010)

Our local BBQ place is under new management, so I stopped there yesterday for the special they were offering, 1/4 lb beef brisket, sausage link (Cajun in this case) and a bag of chips for $7.99. I added a bottle of sweet tea (made with real sugar) for a yummy lunch:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 15, 2010)

sweet&fat said:


> Went to Gary Danko with the family while in San Francisco. DAMN, it was good. I started with the roast maine lobster with potato purée, black trumpet mushrooms, edamame and tarragon and then had the lemon pepper duck breast with duck hash, carrot-ginger purée and vanilla poached rhubarb
> 
> My mom had the lobster salad with avocado, citrus, shaved fennel with meyer lemon-tarragon vinaigrette and then the branzini with stinging nettle gnocchi, asparagus and fried capers (truly delicious)
> 
> ...



hommina hommina hommina


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 17, 2010)

I try to not eat standard fare when I'm out on the road (I work in sales), and lunch is always my biggest meal of the day.

This past week, I ate at a Vietnamese place called Ph'o in Franklin Park, NJ, and it was a wonderful experience.

They have a large menu, are very reasonable, and the staff is extremely attentive.

I had the Vietnamese Spring Rolls, served with a hoisin peanut sauce, and also had the Curried Chicken Soup, served with yams, bean sprouts, sliced hot peppers, over rice vermicelli.

A lot of their dishes are shown on their website at http://pho99nj.com/ 

View attachment Ph'o 1.jpg


View attachment Ph'o 2.jpg


----------



## wtchmel (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, how did i miss this thread, i love it,, it's right up there with dinner pics thread. I could actually post several pics a week, seeing as how i work in a restaurant,LOL! i'm hungry now.....:eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 19, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I try to not eat standard fare when I'm out on the road (I work in sales), and lunch is always my biggest meal of the day.
> 
> This past week, I ate at a Vietnamese place called Ph'o in Franklin Park, NJ, and it was a wonderful experience.
> 
> ...



that spring roll makes my mouth water!!!!:eat2:


----------



## JeanC (May 4, 2010)

So the hubby and I made a trip over to Vancouver WA this weekend so he could work on a friends computer. Any chance to take a trip to the Portland/Vancouver area AND get paid for is a chance we'll grab. Stayed at my mom's and she, my brother and I drove up to Astoria for lunch. Had lunch at the Ship Inn and I had:

potato soup with cheddar






Fish & chips made with cod










I could have eaten the entire pot of that soup, it was so rich and creamy :eat1: The cod was perfectly cooked and the batter was nice and crispy. The cole slaw was okay, I am not a cole slaw fan, so can't really comment on it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 4, 2010)

JeanC said:


> potato soup with cheddar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*swoon*

I have to say - sometimes simple foods prepared beautifully are the best! Those look terrific.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 22, 2010)

Went to dinner at Balthazar, my favorite French bistro... enjoyed all sorts of things from the raw bar (oysters, clams, shrimp, mussels, crab claws) and shared a frisée/lardons salad. Then, for seafood overkill, mussels and fries (the broth was so good- cream, wine, leeks, etc.), followed by chocolate pot de crème (so damn good) with delicious almond cookies, peach and raspberry tarte, and armagnac. 

Delicious! Sorry for the terrible picture quality lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 22, 2010)

JeanC said:


> So the hubby and I made a trip over to Vancouver WA this weekend so he could work on a friends computer. Any chance to take a trip to the Portland/Vancouver area AND get paid for is a chance we'll grab. Stayed at my mom's and she, my brother and I drove up to Astoria for lunch. Had lunch at the Ship Inn and I had:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grated cheese on soup, I'm thinking No!  But your fish and chips looks GORGEOUS! Cod is my favourite battered fish, that looks lovely. But those chips.. omg in the close up of the fish photo, they look amazing!! I can see light crispy ends on the chips...*swoon*


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2010)

sweet&fat said:


> Went to dinner at Balthazar, my favorite French bistro... enjoyed all sorts of things from the raw bar (oysters, clams, shrimp, mussels, crab claws) and shared a frisée/lardons salad. Then, for seafood overkill, mussels and fries (the broth was so good- cream, wine, leeks, etc.), followed by chocolate pot de crème (so damn good) with delicious almond cookies, peach and raspberry tarte, and armagnac.
> 
> Delicious! Sorry for the terrible picture quality lol



I'm sorry - "seafood overkill"? I am not familiar with that concept. It really exists??

Thanks for sharing! I will try not to be TOO jealous


----------



## toni (May 22, 2010)

I just googled Balthazar's menu. OMG, Randi we really need to stop eating in NJ. 

I think we should have a date there.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 24, 2010)

It's one of my favorite restaurants... I'm a sucker for great French bistros!


----------



## JeanC (May 24, 2010)

Hit a new (for Lewiston as they have a restaurant in Spokane we've been to before) buffet this last Friday. It was seafood night, but I was a bit disappointed there wasn't any shrimp or crab on the menu. Not terribly fond of calamari and fried clams are right out. They also had steamed clams and mussels. The deep fried scallops weren't bad, hubby thought the clam chowder was pretty good. I had a taste and it wasn't bad, but I'm not too fond of clams either. 

The rest of the offering were pretty good, fried catfish, steak the perfect rare and a seriously rich hot fudge cake.


















I was hoping they would have fried okra, but I didn't see any. Have to check it out on a non-Friday night sometime. They do do breakfasts, so may hit there early one day when we are back down for our regular shopping trip.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 15, 2010)

Went to dinner at Daniel with my parents wonderful as always, although they had removed the duck that is usually on the menu, the duck that is the family favorite and which I fight NOT to order so I can try new things, the duck that I dream of and which is truly the best Ive ever tasted. But I digress...

The amuse bouche was a trio of beet-related things, and since I hate beets, I didnt take a picture of it. Sorry!

Appetizers- my mom and I shared two: the first was the hazelnut crusted Maine sea scallops with morel fricassée, swiss chard, and green peppercorn sauce. It was FANTASTIC. I wanted to rub the morel fricassée all over my body it was so damn good!!!!! The hit of the evening.





The other was California spot prawns baked on rock salt withe artichokes, baby lettuce, and pistachio butter. Unfortunately, surprisingly average, so I didn't take a pic.

My father got one of the special appetizers, called a "duck mosaic" that featured three layered slices of duck meat, duck foie gras, and chanterelles, with pistachio cream and a red wine gelée. YUM.





Entrees- my mom got the black sea bass with syrah sauce, leek potato parmentier with roasted and tempura celery. It's one of the chef's signature dishes, and she loved it.





I got the duo of beef: top left is Black Angus short ribs with avocado, chanterelles, and green asparagus, top right is a quinoa "quiche," bottom left is a spring onion confit in red wine, and bottom right is a Wagyu tenderloin in tellicherry pepper jus. Delicious!





My Dad, ever the fan of the plat classique, got the special kidneys in mustard wine sauce with potato puffs... I think there is spinach puree under the kidneys? Not a fan of organ meat, so I didn't partake.





Dessert:
I got the warm guanaja chocolate coulant with liquid caramel, fleur de sel, and milk sorbet.





My mom got the chocolate and peanut butter ganache with praliné feuilletine, and caramel ice cream... very rich and very yummy, the feuilletine gave it a nice crunch that broke up the richness.





My dad got the blueberry and hibiscus vacherin with myrtilles compote and meringue and whipped cream. Refreshing and delicious.





Of course we couldn't end there! A basket of fresh madeleines and petit fours... my dad stole the macaron before I could eat it, grrr. Blueberry/raspberry/almond tartlet, lemon cream between shortbread cookies, chocolate tartlet, small chocolate/orange cake, passion fruit tartlet. 





And then, a round of homemade chocolates (praline, sesame, dark chocolate, ganache) and a double espresso... I had a long drive after dinner!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 15, 2010)

Spent the weekend in Montauk, which involved a lot of cooking, but the last day we went to the Clam Shack in Amagansett...

Shared fried clam strips to start





Then a lobster roll... very abundant and very good! I was thinking of taking a job there and having my wages paid out solely in lobster salad...


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 15, 2010)

sweet&fat said:


> Went to dinner at Daniel with my parents wonderful as always, although they had removed the duck that is usually on the menu, the duck that is the family favorite and which I fight NOT to order so I can try new things, the duck that I dream of and which is truly the best Ive ever tasted. But I digress...
> 
> The amuse bouche was a trio of beet-related things, and since I hate beets, I didnt take a picture of it. Sorry!
> 
> ...



Leah I think I just fell in love with you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 16, 2010)

Leah, you have some of the most incredible meals and I am eternally jealous - no no, I mean grateful - that you share the pics with us!

And I know Toni is gonna be after me after seeing that lobster roll. Toni - I did find a place about 15 minutes from me that has "Lobster Salad" on its menu. It's a seafood restaurant. We don't have to go to Highlands if we want to stay more local!


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 16, 2010)

Dont know if I should post this here. But I have post 3 new entries in my restaurant review. Please check them out and let me know if like them. Tons of pics. http://eatsandseats.blogspot.com/


----------



## toni (Jun 16, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> And I know Toni is gonna be after me after seeing that lobster roll. Toni - I did find a place about 15 minutes from me that has "Lobster Salad" on its menu. It's a seafood restaurant. We don't have to go to Highlands if we want to stay more local!



That picture looks awesome...I WANT!!!!!

What is the name of the place by your house? Link me a menu.

I don't mind going to the Highlands if you know the lobster roll is worth it.


----------



## toni (Jun 16, 2010)

This is my pathetic add to this thread. I was craving a lobster roll all day (thanks Leah!) and I finally broke down and texted SVS <3. She being the foodee I know and love sent me to the closest lobster roll in the area. I called them placed my order and they promised me it would be cold. 

Of course when I went to pick it up they gave me a hot mayo mess . It was sort of blah and gave me a tummy ache. I sent the pic to SVS and she told me that it was nothing like it should be. LOL

So we have decided she knows best and will make our own. 


the lobster roll story
to be continued..... 

View attachment lobster.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG LOL. I have been dieting for 3 days and this thread is killing me, but i cant look away. 

Im so jelous of some of these meals Beautiful. You know i have never been to a fancy restaruant


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 17, 2010)

toni said:


> This is my pathetic add to this thread. I was craving a lobster roll all day (thanks Leah!) and I finally broke down and texted SVS <3. She being the foodee I know and love sent me to the closest lobster roll in the area. I called them placed my order and they promised me it would be cold.
> 
> Of course when I went to pick it up they gave me a hot mayo mess . It was sort of blah and gave me a tummy ache. I sent the pic to SVS and she told me that it was nothing like it should be. LOL
> 
> ...



Toni, sorry for that mess.  But we'll have a blast trying to satisfy our cravings. We'll come up with some great ideas. Can't wait!


----------



## toni (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't apologize! It wasn't your fault. I was desperate and that mess was better than nothing. It was so awesome of you to locate a lobster roll within miles of my job. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2010)

sweet&fat said:


> Went to dinner at Daniel with my parents wonderful as always, although they had removed the duck that is usually on the menu, the duck that is the family favorite and which I fight NOT to order so I can try new things, the duck that I dream of and which is truly the best Ive ever tasted. But I digress...
> 
> The amuse bouche was a trio of beet-related things, and since I hate beets, I didnt take a picture of it. Sorry!
> 
> ...



Leah: truly amazing pictures of what amounts to a foodie dream... now I can only offer the lowbrow brillance of the Humble Nathan's Hotdog ----


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> now I can only offer the lowbrow brillance of the Humble Nathan's Hotdog ----



Brilliance is the key word here. I love those dogs! That looks perfect _except_ there is one thing missing. Cheese sauce on those fries!

Now I must have a hot dog with snap. Fortunately I have some in my fridge! I know what's for dinner


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2010)

One of the first episodes of The Best Thing I Ever Ate on Food Network showed this segment on a Triple Coconut Cream Pie in Southern NJ. (Scroll down to the video)

Ever since, that place has been on my bucket list. I realized yesterday that my bucket list doesn't have anything on it but specific foods and restaurants I'm dying to try. Dying to try? Well I did say it was a bucket list 

The place is called Ritz Seafood and the menu is loaded with - you guessed it - seafood. My friend and her hubby agreed to go there with me, even though it really wasn't a restaurant that appealed to them. I love my friends!!

I don't think they were too thrilled with their meals but mine was pretty good, once I got used to it. This place is very convoluted - it is seafood, but it is also asian-fusion, as the majority of the dishes were korean, thai, japanese, vietnamese, etc.

Sounds fancy, no? No. It's in a strip mall, and looks like a tacky chinese takeout restaurant inside. Far from fancy. That doesn't bother me, but I think many people would be turned off.

Anyhow, I ordered the seafood stew which I'd seen on their menu online. The description is "Lobster, Jumbo Shrimp, Clams, Mussels & Korean style noodles in broth". The broth was kind of spicy, which was a surprise, and the seafood was pretty good, but had the flavor of the broth, which threw me.

Here are a couple of pics of my dish. The first one is how it was served. I was surprised that the half lobster was hidden, making it seem small and insignificant. I did brush off the carrots and took another pic. Much better. 

View attachment Ritz seafood stew-018sm.jpg

_Hidden lobster_

View attachment Ritz seafood stew-021sm.jpg

_There he is!_​
I asked for some melted butter, and I adapted pretty quickly to the spicy Korean flavor and devoured it, including the broth and noodles. 

And now...for dessert. The famous triple coconut cream pie. Two glamour shots of my piece below:

View attachment ccpie-023.jpg


View attachment ccpie-024.jpg
​
Yeah, it looks good. And you know what? It WAS good! Really good. If you didn't watch the video, I should tell you that the crust is made with coconut water and coconut rum instead of ice water. And the shavings on top are fresh toasted coconut and Lindt white chocolate.

I only got halfway through it and finished it when I got home, much later that night.

I think the food was decent - I think if you are a fish eater more than a shellfish eater you'd enjoy it more than we did. The reviews I've read have really raved about the fish preparations.

And now, something for Toni - this is a crappy pic from their website of their Maine Lobster Rolls. Although it sounds good "1 1/4 lb. Lobster shelled & tossed in traditional dressing w/ Truffle-Parmesan Fries" I'd predict that you can rule this place out as a lobster roll destination if you're looking for authentic, and not an interpretation. Unless they tell you the traditional dressing is mayo! And they'll run out for some hot dog buns. 

View attachment 722_lobsterroll.jpg​


----------



## toni (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been lusting over that pie for months! UGH You need to start telling me when you are going to these places.


Yeah that lobster roll looks like it could be trouble.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my! I am drooling over the seafood and the pie. I am so jealous you are close to these yummy places. Someday when I win the lottery I am going to take a tour of all the food place shown on the Food TV


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 21, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Oh my! I am drooling over the seafood and the pie. I am so jealous you are close to these yummy places. Someday when I win the lottery I am going to take a tour of all the food place shown on the Food TV



I know you wouldn't want to go alone, so I'd be happy to volunteer to accompany you. I assume since you will have won the lottery, you'd be picking up the tab?

Aw, I'd go even if I have to pay. 

p.s. I've been to 2 of Guy Fieri's stops already. The Skylark Diner in NJ and a hot dog place in CT with Evil Princess and Happy FA.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Brilliance is the key word here. I love those dogs! That looks perfect _except_ there is one thing missing. Cheese sauce on those fries!
> 
> Now I must have a hot dog with snap. Fortunately I have some in my fridge! I know what's for dinner



Randi:
I never had the cheese sauce with the fries (usually I just put some ketchup on them) ... I must be missing out on something .......


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 21, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Randi:
> I never had the cheese sauce with the fries (usually I just put some ketchup on them) ... I must be missing out on something .......



oh heck yeah! I only like the sauce tho, not actual melted cheese on top. Try it sometime! Get it on the side, and you can dip in it, in case you aren't crazy about it.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought you guys would enjoy this.
http://www.scpr.org/programs/airtalk/2010/06/21/oh-i-hate-when-the-restaurant-does-that/


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 24, 2010)

So, we hit the Cheesecake Factory in Cherry Hill, NJ yesterday. It was about 3 pm, and wasn't as crowded as it was right between lunch and dinner.

We ordered samosas with a cilantro dipping sauce, but we were so hungry that we never got to take a pic of that.

Lissa ordered the Caramel Chicken. As anyone who's been to CF knows, the portions are large, and this was no exception. That's the first pic.

I ordered the Bang Bang Chicken and Shrimp, which is a Thai influenced dish, made with coconut milk, and essence of lemongrass, scallions, and other spices. It's a bit hot, so if you don't like spicy, you may want to avoid. (second pic).

The dessert (we split) was a red velvet/white chocolate cheesecake, which was a new item on the menu. It was wonderful, not over sweet, like I thought it would be. It was served with fresh whipped cream, and we polished off just about the entire thing! (third pic) 

View attachment 28282_402253330807_505800807_4747429_3153934_n.jpg


View attachment 35543_402253450807_505800807_4747430_5415042_n.jpg


View attachment 35804_402261235807_505800807_4747516_7566876_n.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, given the lobster roll discussion and my subsequent return to Montauk, I decided to do a taste comparison of two east end establishments... Clam Bar (who provided the lobster roll I ate a few weeks ago) and Lunch, its competition right across the Napeague (thus technically in Amagansett). 

To refresh your memory, Clam Bar had a wonderful lobster roll, great taste, very plentiful lobster meat. 











Lunch, although famous for its lobster roll, was a disappointment. Too much mayo, not enough spices. However, its hot dog roll was slightly grilled and buttery, which was quite tasty in comparison to the hot dog roll at Clam Bar, which was barely toasted at all. I think you can see that Lunch's lobster roll didn't have quite as many big chunks of meat in its lobster salad and it was much wetter (despite tasting of more mayo), so that might be the reason they toast the bun so well:










All in all, I'm going with Clam Bar, although quite honestly, both establishments have raised their prices alarmingly in the last ten years!


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 7, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> And now...for dessert. The famous triple coconut cream pie. Two glamour shots of my piece below:
> 
> View attachment 81236
> 
> ...



That is the best peice of food porn i've seen in a long time. I will think of this pie forever, seeing as I live on the west coast. Yum


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 7, 2010)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok, given the lobster roll discussion and my subsequent return to Montauk, I decided to do a taste comparison of two east end establishments... Clam Bar (who provided the lobster roll I ate a few weeks ago) and Lunch, its competition right across the Napeague (thus technically in Amagansett).
> 
> To refresh your memory, Clam Bar had a wonderful lobster roll, great taste, very plentiful lobster meat.



What I like even more than the food pics, is the top clam bar photo. It's just SO American looking! Everything about the photo is. I love that.


----------



## toni (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW, those look so good! I like how you did the comparison. Right up my alley. :bow:

Since I really have no reason to go to the tip of Long Island anytime soon. I have been searching for local lobster rolls. SVS turned me on to egallet and there was a suggestion for a local eatery in Montclair named "Toast". This place rocked. The lobster roll was everything I ever thought it would be. The roll was toasted perfectly, the lobster was sweet and juicy and the little cup of butter took it to places I never imagined (the things I would have done with that drawn butter had I not been in public lol).  The sweet potato fries were an awesome addition to the roll.

If any locals want to check out Toast here is the menu. 

View attachment lobsterroll.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 7, 2010)

toni said:


> WOW, those look so good! I like how you did the comparison. Right up my alley. :bow:
> 
> Since I really have no reason to go to the tip of Long Island anytime soon. I have been searching for local lobster rolls. SVS turned me on to egallet and there was a suggestion for a local eatery in Montclair named "Toast". This place rocked. The lobster roll was everything I ever thought it would be. The roll was toasted perfectly, the lobster was sweet and juicy and the little cup of butter took it to places I never imagined (the things I would have done with that drawn butter had I not been in public lol).  The sweet potato fries were an awesome addition to the roll.
> 
> If any locals want to check out Toast here is the menu.



Aww, and you even brought yourself a widdle box of Mott's apple juice.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 7, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Aww, and you even brought yourself a widdle box of Mott's apple juice.



Well, she IS the nanny, and she was working. lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 7, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, she IS the nanny, and she was working. lol



I just could not resist teasing her. I had to do it. hehe


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 7, 2010)

I am seriously considering a month long visit to the states, JUST to eat these damn lobster rolls. they look DELICIOUS.


----------



## toni (Jul 8, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, she IS the nanny, and she was working. lol



Watch out for the juice box toting nanny! :happy:

You guys are too funny.


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 8, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I am seriously considering a month long visit to the states, JUST to eat these damn lobster rolls. they look DELICIOUS.



THey do look delicious! I want lobster, i haven't had any in years and just love it. it's so expensive over here. Maybe for the 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 9, 2010)

Found a place here that has a lobster roll so huge, you have to eat it open-faced. No filler/lettuce, not much mayo. It was market price- 14.50.






It looks small, but the pile of fries was big too


----------



## calauria (Jul 9, 2010)

You all are making me hungry and there is not anything I wanna eat in my house...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Found a place here that has a lobster roll so huge, you have to eat it open-faced. No filler/lettuce, not much mayo. It was market price- 14.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, I think we need a dedicated lobster roll thread. These pics are killin' me!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 9, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Found a place here that has a lobster roll so huge, you have to eat it open-faced. No filler/lettuce, not much mayo. It was market price- 14.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that looks yummy. I especially like the huge chunks of lobster. I <3 lobster rolls.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

We seriously need a Lobster Roll thread. Or maybe just a Lobster thread lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I have never heard of lobster rolls before just now reading this thread. But I just did a google search for where to get lobster rolls here on the west coast, and found some good possibilities!!! Probably nothing like what you guys have on the east coast...but until I get out there next, this will have to do.

AMAZING pics everyone!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

SVS, I think we should all sign a ...oh man...what are those things that lots of people sign to get something...can't thing of it bit it's like promotion but not...anyway...we need to all sign one and have the food network do a reality show that sends you all over the country in search of the best lobster.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jul 9, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> SVS, I think we should all sign a ...oh man...what are those things that lots of people sign to get something...can't thing of it bit it's like promotion but not...anyway...we need to all sign one and have the food network do a reality show that sends you all over the country in search of the best lobster.



GG - Is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> SVS, I think we should all sign a ...oh man...what are those things that lots of people sign to get something...can't thing of it bit it's like promotion but not...anyway...we need to all sign one and have the food network do a reality show that sends you all over the country in search of the best lobster.



LOL, I be they wouldn't pay for the second seat on the plane. So, no deal! lol


----------



## Tooz (Jul 9, 2010)

Realistically it would be Maine who has the best lobster.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> GG - Is that what you're thinking of?



yes, thanks!!



SoVerySoft said:


> LOL, I be they wouldn't pay for the second seat on the plane. So, no deal! lol



they'd have to, you'd be the star!!



Tooz said:


> Realistically it would be Maine who has the best lobster.



Sorry, I meant which restaurant


----------



## Tooz (Jul 9, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> yes, thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, that makes more sense


----------



## toni (Jul 10, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Realistically it would be Maine who has the best lobster.


You might be right. 
You need to go here and report back to us:

The Brass Compass
305 Main Street
Rockland, ME 04841-3303
Get Directions
(207) 596-5960

They are famous for their lobster club. I saw it on Throwdown the other night.


----------



## toni (Jul 10, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> SVS, I think we should all sign a ...oh man...what are those things that lots of people sign to get something...can't thing of it bit it's like promotion but not...anyway...we need to all sign one and have the food network do a reality show that sends you all over the country in search of the best lobster.



I second that! :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 18, 2010)

On Saturday Steve and I headed to Wickford  and had lunch at the Beach Rose Cafe.

It was DELICIOUS!! The prices were excellent, and there was nice outdoor seating, indoor as well. 

I had the fish sandwich, but I forget what kind of fish..but it was a white fish, and Steve had the club wrap. So yummy!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> On Saturday Steve and I headed to Wickford  and had lunch at the Beach Rose Cafe.
> 
> It was DELICIOUS!! The prices were excellent, and there was nice outdoor seating, indoor as well.
> 
> I had the fish sandwich, but I forget what kind of fish..but it was a white fish, and Steve had the club wrap. So yummy!!



That fish looks GREAT! So crispy-crunchy. Mmmm!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 18, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> That fish looks GREAT! So crispy-crunchy. Mmmm!



It was DELICIOUS!! SO crispy. I want some more right now. 

I forgot to mention it was on a nice, toasty, buttered grilled roll


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 18, 2010)

Some pics from my lunch date with Linda yesterday. I wish they'd turned out a little more clear. Silly me for assuming the camera setting was still on macro mode. I had chicken chimichangas, and she had fish tacos.


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 19, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> On Saturday Steve and I headed to Wickford  and had lunch at the Beach Rose Cafe.
> 
> It was DELICIOUS!! The prices were excellent, and there was nice outdoor seating, indoor as well.
> 
> I had the fish sandwich, but I forget what kind of fish..but it was a white fish, and Steve had the club wrap. So yummy!!



I Have to ask about the chips, is that how fish and chips is served in the US?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 19, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> I Have to ask about the chips, is that how fish and chips is served in the US?



No, it would be just the fried fish and french fries (not potato chips like what's pictured there). There wouldn't be any of the bread and it would probably be two pieces of fish, usually. But it's sort of the same idea.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahhh...returning to the scene of the crime. Evil Princess and I had another another amazing meal at HappyFA's golf club. (If you never saw the pics from the last one, click here.)

The only crime, actually, was that I got too full too fast. I am just psychologically incapable of eating properly at a buffet. I filled up on the hors d'oeuvres. I am insane.

Here's a flyer with most of the menu:

View attachment bbqflyer-crop.jpg​
I took pics pretty quickly, so they aren't elegant pics, but it truly was elegant food.

Here's what I filled up on most. What an idiot...

View attachment 01-crabdip-calamari.jpg

Huge lumps of crabmeat in a creamy sauce. It was really good, and I had way too much of it. Also nibbled on some of the calamari.


View attachment 02-cheese.jpg

And assorted cheeses and crackers


View attachment 04-filthymartini.jpg

while sipping on a "filthy martini". That was some kind of ham or canadian bacon or...something in there. Not exactly sure. I was hoping for more of an olivey flavor. I switched to pina coladas after that. I'm a wimp.


View attachment 08-oysters.jpg

Oysters, which I don't usually eat. But I did try one. I am just not a raw kinda girl. I wish I was!!​
Continued....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 22, 2010)

And the main buffet...

View attachment 07-Ceviche.jpg

Here's ceviche. I tasted it, but too much like raw for me to enjoy it.


View attachment 09-Lobstermac.jpg

Voodoo mac and cheese with blackened lobster and andouille sausage. Pretty good!


View attachment 10-JerkRibs.jpg

Jerk ribs - by now, I was getting really full. Why do I do this? 


View attachment 11-CoconutRice.jpg

Coconut rice and beans to go with the jerk ribs​

continued...the best stuff is yet to come!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 22, 2010)

View attachment 14-Chicken-Mussels.jpg

Here is the saffron chardonnay chicken and mussel dish. The chicken was a little dry but the mussels rocked.


View attachment 15-sides.jpg

Sides included really good rolls (in the back) and roasted veggies, cucumbers and pineapple salad (a surprising but excellent marriage) and creamy dill potato salad


View attachment 13-AlaskanKingCrab.jpg

And...oh my...the Alaskan King Crab Legs. I ate...one. Yup. I am kicking myself now! 


View attachment 17-TBone.jpg

And the best bite of the night, was the T-Bone Steak, prepared to order by the grill chef outside. It was so delicious. I could only take one bite, and they let me take the rest home. I was thrilled!​
The weather was magnificent. We moved outside and relaxed and talked and listened to a Willy Nelsonesque musician play the guitar and sing. A truly lovely evening.

I did get my appetite back in time to share some desserts, but didn't take pics. They were tasty tho!

I had a GREAT time!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oysters, which I don't usually eat. But I did try one. I am just not a raw kinda girl. I wish I was!!
> [/CENTER]
> 
> Continued....



Randi- that alone is worth an *Oyster Rep *of sorts :bow:


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 22, 2010)

this thread is killing me! everything looks ooohhh soooo gooooood!!!!!:eat2::eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

A filthy martini with HAM?????

OMG. I think I just had a foodgasm.


----------



## toni (Jul 23, 2010)

That calamari with lump crab dish looks like my favorite. What an awesome time!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

We went to Jaipore in Brewster, NY. It was my first time eating Indian food..My husband has a lot of Indian friends so he's been eating it for years. It was delicious!
The first is Samosas, a vegetarian dumpling filled with a potato, peas and cauliflower curry. Crunchy on the outside, tasty and very fragrant. Served with a mint cilantro chutney.
Second: Kalmi Kebob, tandoori chicken wings served with mint chutney
Third: Tamarind Margarita fusion. OMG. 
Fourth: I screwed up the presentation by digging in before taking a pic but it's Lamb Malabar, lamb stewed with coconut, onions, dry chili flakes and curry. Also cumin-infused basmati rice, and paneer cheese naan, which is a white flour tandoor bread studded inside with cheese.
Fifth:Aloo Gobi which is a vegetarian curry of potatoes, cauliflower, cumin, onions, peas, tomatos.

Not seen (because we ate it too fast) is a hard thin flatbread shaped like a taco but with the texture and taste of an egg & onion matzoh. This was eaten with a sweet raisin sauce and red onion pickle.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

And last but definitely worthy of mention was Kiir which is a basmati rice pudding infused with coconut and rose water and studded with sultanas, almonds and candied rose petals.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> We went to Jaipore in Brewster, NY. It was my first time eating Indian food..My husband has a lot of Indian friends so he's been eating it for years. It was delicious!
> The first is Samosas, a vegetarian dumpling filled with a potato, peas and cauliflower curry. Crunchy on the outside, tasty and very fragrant. Served with a mint cilantro chutney.
> Second: Kalmi Kebob, tandoori chicken wings served with mint chutney
> Third: Tamarind Margarita fusion. OMG.
> ...


That all looks delish! sigh. I love me some indian food. I need to make a pea, potato and cauliflower curry, it's been too long. I'll just have to wait until the kids are out of the house so I don't have to deal with "What is that SMELL?" and "Ewwwww, it looks like you're eating throw-up."


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2010)

My friend and I spent a weekend at the shore. Atlantic city and then Long Beach Island. We are both foodees.

First and second pic were from a Japenese restaurant in AC. That was a scallop roll with cucumber and avacado. Very yummy. Also the dessert was peanut butter smores. Not pictured but needs to be mentioned was kobe beef fried rice. It was simpe rice with kobe beef and scallions. It melted in my mouth. 

Next was a crab pot and oysters from LBI. They oysters were so good I had to get 2 dozen. I tried sriracha on them and it took me to a new level of flavor. It was amazing.

Last was a classic italian from white house subs. This place is famous and now I know why. It is the best sandwich I ever had. 

View attachment IMG00032-20100801-2234.jpg


View attachment IMG00033-20100801-2314.jpg


View attachment IMG00050-20100802-1721.jpg


View attachment IMG00047-20100802-1705.jpg


View attachment whitehouse.jpg


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2010)

Shell aftermath 

Chicken wings from the chicken or the egg. I am officially naming this the best place to get chicken wings in NJ. 

The Chocolate bar. I didn't take a pic of the actual chocolate because I thought this was cool. I had the best chocolate coconut latte there. 

View attachment IMG00056-20100802-1836.jpg


View attachment IMG00055-20100802-1830.jpg


View attachment IMG00052-20100802-1732.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2010)

Toni, can I have your leftovers? I wanna follow you around 

p.s. I miss White House subs BIGTIME!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

The Stationhouse Irish Pub and Steakhouse is located in Gouldsboro, PA, where my dad lives, about an 45 drive from my house. It's not REALLY an Irish pub but it's the closest thing in the area. It also has miniature golf, a mini race-car track and an attached arcade. The booths and tables were very fat friendly. The food was pretty good. 
We started off with stuffed clams, Florentine style. The garnish was a little anemic but I don't eat garnish so it was no biggie. The clams were really good which is what counts. I had salad, Spouse had a cup of seafood chowder which we didn't bother taking pics of. The entree was savory lamb Irish Stew made with Guinness stout and served in bread bowls. It was wonderful. For dessert we shared a piece of pineapple cheesecake which doesn't look special but it was really tasty. Oh and from the martini you probably could tell I REALLY like olives.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 15, 2010)

Went to Joe's Crab Shack last night and I gotta say, it was wonderful! I didn't touch a fork the entire time. Nothing more satisfying than using your bare hands to chow!

John and I (the guy on my left. The other guys were photo party poopers) got the Sunset Fire Grilled Steampot for Two and it was amazing. More expensive than we normally like to pay, but we really didn't feel bad paying it. 

3 of us got on one bill together and it was $77 before tip. Worth it though and there were leftovers (which I plan on attacking shortly!).

I'd love to go back and take my mom and her boyfriend there. I'm getting some crawfish next time!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Went to Joe's Crab Shack last night and I gotta say, it was wonderful!...




Oh, my - that looks right up my alley! I've never been there, but I'll go eventually, I'm sure.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 15, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oh, my - that looks right up my alley! I've never been there, but I'll go eventually, I'm sure.



It's totally worth going.  The waitresses were hilarious there. I'd recommend no less than 4 best budies to go with you. So much more fun there with more people. 

 I finished off the leftovers a few hours ago. Still delicious! I got half a bowl of crab meat from that one half of a crab.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 17, 2010)

So, we hit the Cheesecake Factory in Cherry Hill, NJ today to have an early celebration of Lissa's birthday.

As always, the meal was great. We started off with Samosas, and some edemame, but we never got to snap pics of those. I think we were all pretty hungry by the time we got there.

My main course was Bang Bang chicken and shrimp, Lissa had the orange chicken, and her daughter had the Hawaiian Pizza. 

For dessert, we split 2 slices of cheesecake, a Reeses peanut butter cheesecake, and a red velvet/white chocolate cheesecake. 

View attachment 45210_418650765807_505800807_5199998_2468769_n.jpg


View attachment 40380_418651005807_505800807_5200002_3851118_n.jpg


View attachment 44776_418653105807_505800807_5200008_8139678_n.jpg


View attachment 39966_418655030807_505800807_5200021_1867226_n.jpg


View attachment 45853_418654355807_505800807_5200015_1611379_n.jpg


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 24, 2010)

Went to El Zocalo Mexican restaurant in Mexicantown (southwest side of Detroit) for dinner. The food is awesome and the prices are cheap ($8 for the combination plate in the pic). Me and the boyfriend stopped at the local bakery and got a boatload of fresh pastries for dessert.:eat2: 

View attachment 0823001720.jpg


View attachment 0823001812b.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 15, 2010)

On our last day of vacation, we dined at a restaurant in Salzburg, Austria that claims to be the oldest restaurant in Europe dating back to 803. It's called Stiftskeller St. Peter, located at the abbey of St. Peters Cathedral. Here are some pics of the outdoor eating area where we ate and our dishes.

1. Outdoor eating area
2. Cheese sampling appetizer
3. Weinerschnitzel, herb potatoes and cranberry relish
4. Seafood in a grape-must font


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 15, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> On our last day of vacation, we dined at a restaurant in Salzburg, Austria that claims to be the oldest restaurant in Europe dating back to 803. It's called Stiftskeller St. Peter, located at the abbey of St. Peters Cathedral. Here are some pics of the outdoor eating area where we ate and our dishes.
> 
> 1. Outdoor eating area
> 2. Cheese sampling appetizer
> ...



omg looks delicious! How was the seating?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 15, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> omg looks delicious! How was the seating?



Wonderful! We sat on sturdy old wooden benches with fairly thick cushions.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Sep 15, 2010)

Viewing thread when hungry.... not suggested...

Looks amazing guys


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 9, 2010)

My favorite restaurant in the world (so far. big world) is River Rock Inn in Milford, PA. 

I took my bestie Catherine out to dinner (she always treats me) and I ordered baked stuffed oyster trio as an appetizer (Rockerfeller, casino and oreganato) and my entree was Pork Chop Randostano which was a gigantic chop stuffed with Fontina cheese, proscuitto and baby spinach leaves, then encrusted with a panko crust with more Fontina and wild mushrooms deglaze in wine sauce. There were also mashed potatoes laced with black truffle oil and a side of caponata (a sweet cold eggplant and olive stew/relish-type thingy). Not pictured was my filthy Bombay Sapphire martini, a glass of cabernet, my baby spring green salad with homemade creamy sun-dried tomato dressing and, espresso, Sambuca and hazelnut cappuchino creme brulee' <cos I ate the last one with wild abandon.>


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My favorite restaurant in the world (so far. big world) is River Rock Inn in Milford, PA.
> 
> I took my bestie Catherine out to dinner (she always treats me) and I ordered baked stuffed oyster trio as an appetizer (Rockerfeller, casino and oreganato) and my entree was Pork Chop Randostano which was a gigantic chop stuffed with Fontina cheese, proscuitto and baby spinach leaves, then encrusted with a panko crust with more Fontina and wild mushrooms deglaze in wine sauce. There were also mashed potatoes laced with black truffle oil and a side of caponata (a sweet cold eggplant and olive stew/relish-type thingy). Not pictured was my filthy Bombay Sapphire martini, a glass of cabernet, my baby spring green salad with homemade creamy sun-dried tomato dressing and, espresso, Sambuca and hazelnut cappuchino creme brulee' <cos I ate the last one with wild abandon.>



I so want to come and eat with you!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 17, 2010)

So...a couple nights ago I was in Tennessee visiting a friend, and stopped by the restaurant for dinner where the new Dims member Takeshi works as a chef. Here are a few of the rolls he made for us! He's a very cool guy, good chef, and the food was excellent!!  (I especially like the little wasabi leaf he did at the corner of the rainbow roll!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> So...a couple nights ago I was in Tennessee visiting a friend, and stopped by the restaurant for dinner where the new Dims member Takeshi works as a chef. Here are a few of the rolls he made for us! He's a very cool guy, good chef, and the food was excellent!!  (I especially like the little wasabi leaf he did at the corner of the rainbow roll!)


That looks AMAZING!!!!! I bet it was delicious. And yeah...the wasabi leaf--eeep! love it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 29, 2010)

Duck spring rolls with chili plum bbq sauce.
Lamb osso bucco
Apple cranberry creme brulee
@ The River Rock Inn in Milford, PA


----------



## Isa (Jan 30, 2011)

This was my birthday weekend and good food was plentiful. 

Friday night I went out for happy hour with friends and we had cupcakes to celebrate. I didn't think cupcakes after margaritas would work but it did and each was beyond tasty. 

Saturday night another group took me to The Counter for dinner. My 2/3 lb burger was wonderful and had roasted garlic aioli sauce, fried onion strings, sprouts, corn & black bean salsa, tillamook cheddar cheese, dill pickle chips and guacamole. Sides were sweet potato fries and onion strings. Had a chocolate shake with whipped cream to complete the meal.

Sunday I took my mom to a soul food restaurant, Mikki's Cafe, for lunch. I had baked chicken, cornbread dressing, yams and old fashioned mac and cheese with the most wonderful cornbread. Dessert was Italian cream cake. Each of us could only eat half of the serving and the remaining came home for dinner.

Overall it was a good weekend for this foodie.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Isa said:


> This was my birthday weekend and good food was plentiful.
> 
> Friday night I went out for happy hour with friends and we had cupcakes to celebrate. I didn't think cupcakes after margaritas would work but it did and each was beyond tasty.
> 
> ...



I Looooooooooooooooooove The Counter. Dang, nice choices on that scrumptious looking burger!!! And the soul food looks amazing as well. Good picks (and pics!). And Happy Birthday.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 31, 2011)

Isa said:


> This was my birthday weekend and good food was plentiful.
> 
> Friday night I went out for happy hour with friends and we had cupcakes to celebrate. I didn't think cupcakes after margaritas would work but it did and each was beyond tasty.
> 
> ...



Everything looks YUM! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 31, 2011)

Isa said:


> This was my birthday weekend and good food was plentiful.


yummmmmmmers, Isa


----------



## Isa (Jan 31, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I Looooooooooooooooooove The Counter. Dang, nice choices on that scrumptious looking burger!!! And the soul food looks amazing as well. Good picks (and pics!). And Happy Birthday.





SoVerySoft said:


> Everything looks YUM! Happy Birthday!!





liz (di-va) said:


> yummmmmmmers, Isa



Thank you ladies!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 1, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I so want to come and eat with you!


 
I sooooo agree. CP, you are a true foodee and the meals you describe are to die for. If I had the $$ to spend, and the luxury of not always having to tote a 4-year-old around, I'd be dining in the same exact type of restaurants (and eating the same food) that you do.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2011)

Got both of those from this organic food place called Nature's Way Cafe when I went to Del Ray Beach, Florida, last summer. The first thing was Chicken Chili, which was superb. Seasoned with real veggies, it was. The second thing was... a spinach salsa chicken wrap or something like that. That was awesome too!

And the best part? They make smoothies and ice cream and stuff using Edy's Frozen Yogurt! Oh, I thought I died and went to heaven when I had that. lol


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 6, 2011)

Bravo Brasserie in Providence. It was delicious! We had a seafood plate appetizer - shrimp cocktail, crab cakes, bacon wrapped scallops, and tuna slices- and calamari. Dinner was mac and cheese. It was delicious. Steve had lobster in his, mine was just plain. And there were left overs for 4 more meals :happy:


----------



## SuperMishe (May 21, 2011)

Went out to dinner to celebrate my sisters birthday at a new Mexican place called Plaza Azteca.
I had the Chimichanga plate - deelish! She and our friend had the taco platter. For dessert we had Sopapillas, Fried Ice cream and Churros!
It was a fun and tasty night! 

View attachment tacos.JPG


View attachment sopapillas.JPG


View attachment fried ice cream.JPG


View attachment churros.JPG


View attachment chimis.JPG


----------



## goofy girl (May 22, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> Went out to dinner to celebrate my sisters birthday at a new Mexican place called Plaza Azteca.
> I had the Chimichanga plate - deelish! She and our friend had the taco platter. For dessert we had Sopapillas, Fried Ice cream and Churros!
> It was a fun and tasty night!



OMG that looks delicious!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a groupon that was about to expire, so I took myself out for a nice weekday lunch.  It was such a treat! I had a shrimp cocktail where the shrimps were huge and fat and amazing, with cocktail sauce with a little horseradish mixed in (delicious). Then I had a salad with mixed greens, candied walnuts, carmelized pear, crispy goat cheese, and medjool dates - all with a pomegranate vinaigrette. SO GOOD. One of the best salads I've ever had.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 19, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I had a groupon that was about to expire, so I took myself out for a nice weekday lunch.  It was such a treat! I had a shrimp cocktail where the shrimps were huge and fat and amazing, with cocktail sauce with a little horseradish mixed in (delicious). Then I had a salad with mixed greens, candied walnuts, carmelized pear, crispy goat cheese, and medjool dates - all with a pomegranate vinaigrette. SO GOOD. One of the best salads I've ever had.



I love the perspective on the shrimp. That teeeeeny little spoon and those GIANT shrimp! 

p.s. WANT.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 20, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love the perspective on the shrimp. That teeeeeny little spoon and those GIANT shrimp!
> 
> p.s. WANT.



Thanks, SVS!  (Confession: I ate 2 more shrimp cocktails this week!!!)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 22, 2011)

I ate one of the most delicious meals of my life this past weekend at a Senegalese restaurant, but forgot to take pictures.  This one was really good too though! Some El Salvadoran food from a little place in the San Francisco Mission district (a loroco and cheese pupusa, a pastel (kind of like an empanada - with chicken inside), and some fried yucca with pork). AMAZING.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 22, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I ate one of the most delicious meals of my life this past weekend at a Senegalese restaurant, but forgot to take pictures.  This one was really good too though! Some El Salvadoran food from a little place in the San Francisco Mission district (a loroco and cheese pupusa, a pastel (kind of like an empanada - with chicken inside), and some fried yucca with pork). AMAZING.



Yum! I got excited when I saw you'd posted in this thread. I knew we'd be seeing some interesting food!

I was right


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I ate one of the most delicious meals of my life this past weekend at a Senegalese restaurant, but forgot to take pictures.  This one was really good too though! Some El Salvadoran food from a little place in the San Francisco Mission district (a loroco and cheese pupusa, a pastel (kind of like an empanada - with chicken inside), and some fried yucca with pork). AMAZING.



Oh my....I wish I had been there to have my own plate!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2011)

I got brown gravy,A1,ranch dressing,yellow peppers,jalapenos and olive oil from the bar to dip my hunks of seven pound burger, forty eight ounces of beef, and the bun was fresh from the oven. 

View attachment DSC03381.jpg


View attachment DSC03395.jpg


View attachment DSC03399.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 27, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I got brown gravy,A1,ranch dressing,yellow peppers,jalapenos and olive oil from the bar to dip my hunks of seven pound burger, forty eight ounces of beef, and the bun was fresh from the oven.


oh DAMN! yooge.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 18, 2012)

From The Castle in Woonsocket RI

White Seafood Chowder:







The best crab cakes:






from Bookstore and Restaurant in Wellfleet MA on Cape Code:

Clam Chowder:






Belgian Mussels 
Steamed in Belgian pale ale with butter, garlic, and herbs, served with seasoned fries 
and black pepper-truffle aioli **OMG I could have had about 20 more orders**






Rob's Entree-Swordfish with lobster butter, rice and veggies:






My entree- Steak Frites
Burgundy marinated char-grilled bistro steak topped with roasted shallot-lobster butter, served with 
mixed greens and golden sweet potato fries






Dessert-limoncello cake with mascarpone and white chocolate shavings


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 14, 2012)

bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azerty (Nov 14, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> From The Castle in Woonsocket RI
> 
> White Seafood Chowder:
> 
> ...



Looks so good. Did you eat all of it ?


----------



## Deven (Apr 20, 2013)

Necropost!

At Texas Roadhouse:


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^ I think I just had a foodgasm.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 28, 2013)

Feels like we need some pics in this thread again....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2013)

That pasta looks awesome- so does the blooming onion up above, too!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 30, 2013)

I love the idea of this thread. This was from a restaurant called "katsu-burger." It's japanese style katsu on an american Burger. This was the Godlizza Attack. It was a pork cutlet friend and breaded in panko, jalapenos a wasabi mayo and curry fries. 






This was another good burger at a local place called "The lunchbox laboratory."

sautéed vinaigrette onions, blue cheese, and a little bacon. It might be the best burger I've ever had. The tots had a spicy cheese sauce on them. they were good, but nothing matched the Burger.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 30, 2013)

Re-subscribe.

YUM


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 27, 2013)

The BEST ice cream I have tasted to date!
Bassetts at Reading Terminal. Philadelphia, PA.

L-R
Butterscotch Vanilla, English Toffee Crunch, Gadzooks Blanc and Raspberry Truffle
The butterfat content in these frozen desserts is through the roof! It makes them the richest and creamiest ice cream I have ever had. 

View attachment Bassetts.6x4_8548.jpg


View attachment Bassetts.6x4_5042.jpg


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)

I was unsure about putting this here or in the eating now thread, but I found myself at IHOP this morning.

Classic stack of 5, and they taste as good as they look.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2013)

This picture kills me. Ice cream is my favourite food EVER.

:eat2:




vardon_grip said:


> The BEST ice cream I have tasted to date!
> Bassetts at Reading Terminal. Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> L-R
> ...


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 29, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> This picture kills me. Ice cream is my favourite food EVER.
> 
> :eat2:



Reading Terminal is very similar to your Granville Island Public Market. (which was great to visit as was nearby City Cigar for my cuban fix)

I am also a huge fan of frozen custard. Its wonderfully rich, high egg content is to die for. Shake Shack in New York had some delicious frozen custard 

View attachment ShakeShack.2.5x7.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2013)

keep talking...haha

I haven't had a big bowl of ice cream in so long 



vardon_grip said:


> Reading Terminal is very similar to your Granville Island Public Market. (which was great to visit as was nearby City Cigar for my cuban fix)
> 
> I am also a huge fan of frozen custard. Its wonderfully rich, high egg content is to die for. Shake Shack in New York had some delicious frozen custard


----------

